# 2000 Whipray Restoration



## Lifeaquatic

Well guys after suffering from back issues for more than 4 years now, I have decided to move to a lighter HB all purpose skiff. I began my search by looking at a new HB Whipray Classic and in the end decided to look for a good condition Pre-2002 Whipray Islamorada and restore it back to new condition. After searching multiple websites twice a day and looking at every Whipray that hit the market for the past two years I finally purchased a 2000 Whipray Islamorada with a side console and a Mercury 60 hp 2 stroke this past week. While the skiff is in great condition currently I have decided to send it directly into the shop for some extensive restorations and upgrades. My goal is to bring this skiff back to new condition, keeping it as simple and as light as possible. I hope you all enjoy seeing this skiff restored to the way it was when it left HB.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Below is a list of the work that is going to be conducted. 

1 Remove old peeling paint on mercury outboard and refinish 
2 Remove old peeling paint on mercury outboard bracket and refinish 
3 Replace old style drain plug with new style plugs 
4 Put Seadek on the new polling platform 
5 Replace the Seadek on the casting platform 
6 Remove and patch the old bow mount running light, trolling motor mount, gps mount, trolling motor plug and toe rail 
7 Re-spray the non-slip on the cap and cockpit 
8 New seat cushion (Cream) 
9 Fix gel-coat scratches and unnecessary screw holes in hull 
10 Buff the hull 
11 Remove all decals and stickers and decals and blend any color shadows from stickers 
12 Refinish the inside of the hatches with Awlgrip
13 Replace controls and cables with new Merc. controls and cables 
14 A full replumb removing and finishing old holes and replacing plumbing 
15 Replace the carpet 
16 Add Seastar Hydrolic Steering 
17 Add Lavorsi shark eye LED running lights 
18 HB aluminum Ramlin trailer 
19 Remove, patch and refinish trolling motor plug on forward cockpit bulkhead 
20 New custom boat cover
21 New polling platform
22 Add new hatch pulls
23 Replace forward and aft hatch springs
24 Replace fuel tank overflow 
25 Darkside sticker
26 Remove trolling motor battery tray
27 Fuel stick mount in front patch
28 Replace all Whipray and Hells Bay decals
29 Replace the fuel lines
30 Replace all the hardware on the hull and cap
31 Replace the prop with new stainless 3 blade prop
32 Replace the rub rail. 
33 Replace decals on outboard motor after it has been refinished


----------



## TC

Black Seadek is hot. I know, I had it and replaced it. Just sayin.


----------



## Net 30

> Black Seadek is hot. I know, I had it and replaced it. Just sayin.


Doubt Jon will let you use all black SeaDek - best to go with 2-tone light top and black bottom.

Good luck on the ride!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Well work has begun on my 2000 Whipray yesterday at Glasser Boatworks. Jonathan, has begun the process of breaking down the skiff. The polling platform, casting platform, push pole holders, pop up running light and the old trolling motor mount has been removed to prepare the skiff for the all the work that will be conducted over then next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Black Seadek is hot. I know, I had it and replaced it. Just sayin.


Thanks for the input. I have spoken to more than one parties that have black Seadek and feel that it never gets hot enough to be an issue and I would like to keep the Seadek as stain free as possible as I have found keeping it clean a real pain. It is one of the items that I am still up in the air about.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The removal and preparation of the skiff continues today. 

Here is a couple of photos of the inside of the bow and stern hatches. As you can see Jonathan has began removing everything in order to prepare the hatches for refinishing.


----------



## Snookdaddy

> Black Seadek is hot. I know, I had it and replaced it. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.  I have spoken to more than one parties that have black Seadek and feel that it never gets hot enough to be an issue and I would like to keep the Seadek as stain free as possible as I have found keeping it clean a real pain.  It is one of the items that I am still up in the air about.
Click to expand...

Icarus,

The black Seadek will get hot! Seadek is not that hard to keep clean. I have white Seadek w/ Gray HB logo's and I just wash it the same as the rest of the skiff.

If it gets really dirty, I use a stiff brush with a small amount of soft scrub and it comes out like new. I have dark gray on the top of my Yeti and if was burning my bare feet last weekend, so I recommend sticking with the lighter colors.


----------



## Beavertail

> Black Seadek is hot. I know, I had it and replaced it. Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.  I have spoken to more than one parties that have black Seadek and feel that it never gets hot enough to be an issue and I would like to keep the Seadek as stain free as possible as I have found keeping it clean a real pain.  It is one of the items that I am still up in the air about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Icarus,
> 
> 
> The black Seadek will get hot!  Seadek is not that hard to keep clean.  I have white Seadek w/ Gray HB logo's and I just wash it the same as the rest of the skiff.
> 
> If it gets really dirty, I use a stiff brush with a small amount of soft scrub and it comes out like new.  I have dark gray on the top of my Yeti and if was burning my bare feet last weekend, so I recommend sticking with the lighter colors.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The GPS, gauges and switches have been removed from the console. You can also see that he is in the process of removing the steering wheel and steering column.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Say good bye to the old pop up running lights, toe rails and the trolling motor mount.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

All of the hardware has been removed from both the hull and the cap and will be replaced.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

After running the skiff it became clear that she needed a 3 blade prop rather than the 4 blade prop that came with the skiff. Luckily, Jonathan had the exact prop that I wanted in stock.


----------



## permitchaser

Man that's going to look sweet when he finishes. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## hferrell87

Looking like a great start with Glasser! I am dropping my Waterman off in 1 week from today to get a few things done/changed. Looking forward to your updates! Sweet skiff for sure!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

With the skiff completely disassembled, Jonathan is in the process of cleaning off all the old adhesives and is getting the cap ready to sand, and fill. Now the exciting work begins.


----------



## shiprock8

Lookin' good. Wow, there are a lot of guys on this forum with tender feet! With your back problems, you might think about wearing some kind of shoe while you are fishing that has a soft and flexible sole. With shoes, the black Seadek won't matter. I bought a nice pair of deck sneakers at West Marine just because of my back problems. Because I like to fish barefooted I rarely wear them. So far, almost three months, I have had no problems with my black Seadek being too hot. I normally fish for only a few hours at a time but have been out in the heat of the day in South Florida for 6 hours many times. I have never used anything but water from a hose on my Seadek and it always looks just like the day Glasser put it on.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Today, Jonathan removed the outboard motor and the original rub rail.  These are the final item to be removed prior to beginning the restoration.  From here we will start seeing the skiff returned to its original condition.  I can't wait.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It looks like some magic is about to happen at Glasser Boatworks.


----------



## grovesnatcher

It's amazing how he can make a hole in a boat come out looking like it was never there. He's does amazing work, your going to be stoked when it's finished. I Love to see the restorations, he's made a couple of my skiffs look like new. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> It's amazing how he can make a hole in a boat come out looking like it was never there. He's does amazing work, your going to be stoked when it's finished. I Love to see the restorations, he's made a couple of my skiffs look like new.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


I have had a chance to see a couple of skiffs that have been restored or repaired at Glasser Boatworks and it is just simply amazing what he can do. Jonathan is truly a craftsman. I can't wait to see what he can do with this skiff. It was really nice to start with and I know its going to be no less than perfect when complete.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

And the repairs have begun. Its really nice to see that Jonathan uses foam core to patch each location keeping the skiff as light and strong as possible.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Here are a couple more photos from today's progress. I love seeing her come back together.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

With much of the work on the cap completed Jonathan has moved the skiff to a stand so he can better inspect the hull. Next he will be repairing any gelcoat scratches and unnecessary screw holes in the hull before moving the her back to a shop trailer for the rest of the work.


----------



## shiprock8

This is so cool watching a classic micro skiff brought up to Glassers standards. Icarus it took guts and foresight to take on this project and you will reap the rewards.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It looks like Jonathan is getting ready to make the hull shine.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

I just returned to Florida last night and finally had a chance to go through all the items and paperwork from the purchase of the Whipray.  Included in the package where all the original paperwork from the purchase of the skiff in 2000, as well as the sales brochure from that year, Hal Chittum's Hells Bay Boatworks business card and Hal's signature on the original title assignment.  The sellers of the Whipray where the original owners and just like the skiff they kept all the documents in perfect condition.  To say the least I am very excited to have all the historical records on this wonderful skiff.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It looks like Jonathan has begun putting the Glasser shine on the hull.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

In each of the hatches in the HB skiffs from this era there are 4 drain holes. The front two holes in each hatch do not work effectively. This is why in recent years the hatches only have two rear holes per hatch. I am having the forward drain holes removed in order to reduce the amount of drain hoses, effectively reducing clutter in the hatches. It really just comes down to what I am used to.

Here are a couple of photos of the front drain holes that are in the process of being removed and repaired.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Over the weekend Jonathan completed most of the glass work on the skiff and today he is in the process of prepping the skiff to be refinished. Here are a couple of photos of the skiff in it's current state.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It looks like she is about to receive some tender love and care from Glasser Boatworks soon. Jonathan is mixing the Gelcoat to match the skiff and is about to refinish the hull.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, has begun refinishing the hull as he brings this skiff back to its original condition.


----------



## BayStYat

Man,  I want my skiff to get old and abused just to have Jonathan redo it. 

Sick


----------



## Chris Morejohn

So nice to see such great work and dedication done to this skiff from both parties


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> So nice to see such great work and dedication done to this skiff from both parties


Thank you. I know Jonathan is enjoying working on her as much as I am proud to own her.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Glasser's patented shine.


----------



## shiprock8

Oh man, oh man, this is going to be so cool! I am a little jealous, and I own one of Jonathan's finest restorations. ;D


----------



## Lifeaquatic

After a lot of recommendations from other forum members I have decided to replace the fuel tank as a precautionary measure.  The good news is due to the small size of the tank Jonathan is able to remove it and replace it through the front hatch without doing any additional glass work.


----------



## swampfox

Do they not use Kevlar on this model? I was just curious since it got punctured. If it does I guess the Kevlar is a worthless investment. If you are doing for puncture resistant purposes. :-?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Do they not use Kevlar on this model? I was just curious since it got punctured. If it does I guess the Kevlar is a worthless investment. If you are doing for puncture resistant purposes.  :-?


Yes this is a Kevlar hull like all HB hulls from this period. The skiff has never been punctured in any way and was in fantastic shape when I received it. I am simply having Glasser Boatworks restore it to its original condition cosmetically and functionally.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, is in the process of finishing up the hull. After these patches have been sanded, buffed and waxed the skiff will be moved back to the shop trailer to prepare for the next round of work.


----------



## hferrell87

Looking awesome so far!!


----------



## swampfox

> Do they not use Kevlar on this model? I was just curious since it got punctured. If it does I guess the Kevlar is a worthless investment. If you are doing for puncture resistant purposes.  :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a Kevlar hull like all HB hulls from this period.  The skiff has never been punctured in any way and was in fantastic shape when I received it.  I am simply having Glasser Boatworks restore it to its original condition cosmetically and functionally.
Click to expand...

My bad wrong thread  I got this mixed up with the Glades skiff thread


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Do they not use Kevlar on this model? I was just curious since it got punctured. If it does I guess the Kevlar is a worthless investment. If you are doing for puncture resistant purposes.  :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is a Kevlar hull like all HB hulls from this period.  The skiff has never been punctured in any way and was in fantastic shape when I received it.  I am simply having Glasser Boatworks restore it to its original condition cosmetically and functionally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad wrong thread  I got this mixed up with the Glades skiff thread
Click to expand...

No worries.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

With Jonathan completing the refinishing of the hull its almost time to move the skiff back to the shop trailer.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Wow, thats a shine.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The skiff is back on the shop trailer and Jonathan has begun working on the interior of the skiff again. The first task is removing the old gas tank. As you can see its fortunate that we decided to replace the gas tank because it was sitting on putty in the back corners which would likely have been a problem at some point. Thanks again for the input guys.


----------



## firefish

Good Move,,, Ive been by and seen the skiff,,,,, Gonna be awesome As all his works are !


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Good Move,,, Ive been by and seen the skiff,,,,, Gonna be awesome As all his works are !


Thanks, I can't wait till she is done.


----------



## swampfox

X2 on the tank. Mine is bedded in CorBond also. But mine is leaking already. Now you have no worries for a long long time. Gonna pull the tank over the weekend. I hope I can get it out in one piece. I have been told it's possible on the Guides. If not the tank will be cut into pieces. Not gonna cut the deck.


----------



## Net 30

Looking good.  

I saw the listing for the Whip when it was 5 minutes old on craigslist but was out of the country and unable to pull the trigger in-time.  Glad you're doing the resto. first class.

When it gets time to do labels for you bulkhead switches, give this guy a shout.  He did my console switch labels and they are first class - he knows the marine biz and is VERY affordable.










My wife makes fun of me cause I still get excited over dumb stuff like this.......

Mark Craven  www.cravenengraven.com/#!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Looking good.
> 
> I saw the listing for the Whip when it was 5 minutes old on craigslist but was out of the country and unable to pull the trigger in-time.  Glad you're doing the resto. first class.
> 
> When it gets time to do labels for you bulkhead switches, give this guy a shout.  He did my console switch labels and they are first class - he knows the marine biz and is VERY affordable.
> 
> My wife makes fun of me cause I still get excited over dumb stuff like this.......
> 
> Mark Craven  www.cravenengraven.com/#!


I like the idea of having a label as I always forget which switch is what on my other skiff.


----------



## rsio2002

Amazing work


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Here are a couple of additional photos of the hull.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan has completed prepping the cap for the gelcoat touch up. It's nice to see that he has taken the time to refinish each of the patches with gelcoat prior to re-spraying the non skid. As always he is focused on bringing it back to the condition it left the factory some 14 years ago.


----------



## shiprock8

Lookin' good!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan dropped the skiff off at Bluepoint today to have the polling platform and gas tank fabricated. She should be back at Glasser Boatworks early next week.


----------



## tomahawk

Are you going to get a pimped out aluminum trailer to go with that baby when she's flawless?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Are you going to get a pimped out aluminum trailer to go with that baby when she's flawless?


A new aluminum Ramlin has already been purchased and is waiting for the work to be completed.


----------



## el9surf

Hopefully there aren't any bolts or wood exposed on the bunks now that the hull is all shiny. That trailer has seen better days. Did you go with an aluminum or galvanized for the new trailer?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Hopefully there aren't any bolts or wood exposed on the bunks now that the hull is all shiny. That trailer has seen better days. Did you go with an aluminum or galvanized for the new trailer?


I sure hope not. The new trailer is Aluminum.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Since I have had several people inquire about the status of the skiff I thought I would provide a quick update. As of today we are still waiting for the guys over at Bluepoint to finish the polling platform and gas tank. The skiff has been at Bluepoint for almost two weeks so I am hoping it will be done soon. Once the skiff returns to Glasser Boatworks things should start moving pretty rapidly again.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Ok guys, since I am totally redoing the skiff at this point and after much deliberation I have decided to raise the transom to accommodate a 20" shaft outboard and re-power her with a new 4-stroke. My target weight for the outboard is 215 pounds or under so I am limited to primarily the Yamaha F40 40hp, Mercury 40hp, and the Honda BF50 50hp. I would love to hear what your thoughts are and to get some real world experience and reviews of these motors from the guys out there running them on this skiff. I am looking to understand what kind of top end and cruise speeds you are seeing with two people and your overall experience with them. Any recommendations will be helpful.


----------



## firefish

see pm


----------



## [email protected]

If the Merc 40hp is an option why not just stick with that and keep the 15" shaft?


----------



## hferrell87

> Ok guys, since I am totally redoing the skiff at this point and after much deliberation I have decided to raise the transom to accommodate a 20" shaft outboard and re-power her with a new 4-stroke.  My target weight for the outboard is 215 pounds or under so I am limited to primarily the Yamaha F40 40hp, Mercury 40hp, and the Honda BF50 50hp.  I would love to hear what your thoughts are and to get some real world experience and reviews of these motors from the guys out there running them on this skiff.  I am looking to understand what kind of top end and cruise speeds you are seeing with two people and your overall experience with them.  Any recommendations will be helpful.


Been following your thread and checked your boat out a few weeks back when I dropped my skiff off at Glasser's. BEAUTIFUL!!! I am curious as to why you prefer a four stroke? I love them myself, but have a 2 stroke on my Waterman and am very happy with the performance it gives... Depending on where and what you are fishing, might dictate what engine you might want. What is your transom rated for HP wise?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> If the Merc 40hp is an option why not just stick with that and keep the 15" shaft?


If I stay with a Merc. I would likely stay with the same 15" transom. The cost of that 15" shaft 40hp Merc with power trim and tilt is the about the same as the 40hp Yamaha F40 including the cost to raise the transom. I have heard all the arguments for and against raising the transom so I don't want to get into that here. As the prices for all three motors are quite similar it really comes down to what kind of performance the motors put out.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Ok guys, since I am totally redoing the skiff at this point and after much deliberation I have decided to raise the transom to accommodate a 20" shaft outboard and re-power her with a new 4-stroke.  My target weight for the outboard is 215 pounds or under so I am limited to primarily the Yamaha F40 40hp, Mercury 40hp, and the Honda BF50 50hp.  I would love to hear what your thoughts are and to get some real world experience and reviews of these motors from the guys out there running them on this skiff.  I am looking to understand what kind of top end and cruise speeds you are seeing with two people and your overall experience with them.  Any recommendations will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Been following your thread and checked your boat out a few weeks back when I dropped my skiff off at Glasser's. BEAUTIFUL!!! I am curious as to why you prefer a four stroke? I love them myself, but have a 2 stroke on my Waterman and am very happy with the performance it gives... Depending on where and what you are fishing, might dictate what engine you might want. What is your transom rated for HP wise?
Click to expand...

Having run only Yamaha 4 strokes on my last several skiffs I am not sure I want to go back to running a grouchy 2 stroke regardless of the clear weight advantages.


----------



## [email protected]

Id give Tyler a call. He has a brand new custom painted white Merc 40 still in the crate waiting for his whip build to be done. He was planning on putting the 40hp 2-stroke he sold me on it. There's probably a reason he decided to go with the 4-stroke but hey I'm not complaining. One mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Id give Tyler a call. He has a brand new custom painted white Merc 40 still in the crate waiting for his whip build to be done. He was planning on putting the 40hp 2-stroke he sold me on it. There's probably a reason he decided to go with the 4-stroke but hey I'm not complaining. One mans trash is another mans treasure.


No question the 40 2 stroke is a great motor. It's a light weight power house. I have simply been spoiled over the years of flawless instant starts and smooth running out of my 4 strokes.


----------



## hferrell87

Icarus,

Have you looked into the Suzuki 40? I am not familiar with that hp zuki, but the 60 hp is awesome!!! Might be worth looking into those as well. I myself have only owned Yamaha outboards and love them too, but been on a few skiffs rocking the Zuki's and they are very nice IMO. I'm sure you will be happy with whatever you decide though!!


----------



## trplsevenz

best price on 40HP motor around that I could find. I bought one last month, with a tiller kit and it was $5800 shipped to my door. I think the remote was about the same price, but they had to do the install. The 40-60hp is the same weight, but it is a bit over your 215lb mark.

http://boatplacenaples.com/suzuki_outboards_40.html


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Icarus,
> 
> Have you looked into the Suzuki 40? I am not familiar with that hp zuki, but the 60 hp is awesome!!! Might be worth looking into those as well. I myself have only owned Yamaha outboards and love them too, but been on a few skiffs rocking the Zuki's and they are very nice IMO. I'm sure you will be happy with whatever you decide though!!


Suzuki outboards are great motors for sure. Unfortunately, the 40/50/60 hp all come in at 229 which is over the limit I want to put on the skiff.


----------



## FlyFisherK

I have a Yamaha F40 on my 2000 whipray and love it! If you have any questions feel free to PM me. I'm seeing 28-30 with 2 people and full fuel. Cruise right around 24 or so.


----------



## cosgrcs

Honda 50 w/hologram dolphin stickers left on.


----------



## el9surf

Yamaha f40 dry weight is 219.
If I were you I would be looking at the tohatsu 50 four stroke instead. It only weighs 209 lbs and comes with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Yamaha f40 dry weight is 219.
> If I were you I would be looking at the tohatsu 50 four stroke instead. It only weighs 209 lbs and comes with a 5 year warranty.


Which 50 are you speaking of?


----------



## franklin.howell

I completely agree with the Tohatsu suggestion. I have a 50 2 stroke on my 2013 Whipray and get low 30s mph with 2 - 200 lb anglers and a full load of fuel ice etc. You can also stick with 15" shaft which allows for lower tower height.


----------



## el9surf

http://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/50_4st_spec.html 

I also thought tohatsu still had a 50 two stroke being offered which would be even lighter but I didn't see it listed on their website. On these light skiffs I would look for the best power to weight ratio option that will fit your needs. To me the tohatsu 50 4 stroke looks like the best choice of power, weight and fuel economy. It is lighter than the honda 50 yami 40, merc 40, etec, and the zuke 40.


----------



## hferrell87

My friend Brett has the Tohatsu 50 two stroke on his waterman 16 and it is a very smooth running outboard! His holeshot is good and top end is very good. Not sure the difference in specs from the 2s vs. 4s, but overall, a good outboard!


----------



## shiprock8

> Yamaha f40 dry weight is 219.
> If I were you I would be looking at the tohatsu 50 four stroke instead. It only weighs 209 lbs and comes with a 5 year warranty.



The higher horsepower (hp) BF50 is a featherweight: with dry weight ranging from 205 lbs (93 kg) to 214 lbs (97.5 kg) depending on configuration, it is the lightest 50 hp, 4-stroke engine in the world.

Honda and Tohatsu just signed an agreement to collaborate together. Here is the deal:http://www.sportfishingmag.com/boats/boat-engines/honda-agrees-supply-outboards-tohatsu


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The guys at bluepoint finished the platform fabrication on Friday. I am very happy to say that the skiff is back at Glasser Boatworks and that the restoration process will resume again next week.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, picked up the new gas tank this morning from Bluepoint. Now the tank will go off to be powder coated.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

After a lot of input from forum members and endless hours of research I ordered a Honda BF50 50hp four stroke motor today to power the skiff. Thanks for all your help. This is the last item I needed to make a decision on so from here on out its all in Jonathan's capable hands. I can't wait.


----------



## Snookdaddy

> After a lot of input from forum members and endless hours of research I ordered a Honda BF50 50hp four stroke motor today to power the skiff.  Thanks for all your help.  This is the last item I needed to make a decision on so from here on out its all in Jonathan's capable hands.  I can't wait.


Are you going with the 20" or do they make a 15" w/ PTT.. I think you made a good choice.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> After a lot of input from forum members and endless hours of research I ordered a Honda BF50 50hp four stroke motor today to power the skiff.  Thanks for all your help.  This is the last item I needed to make a decision on so from here on out its all in Jonathan's capable hands.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going with the 20" or do they make a 15" w/ PTT..  I think you made a good choice.
Click to expand...

No Honda only makes the 50hp in a 20" transom. Jonathan is going to raise the transom 5 inches. I fished on Hellsbay's skiff that was set up with a raised transom and a Honda BF50 on it and it ran wonderfully. The raised transom didn't seem to have any negative effects.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Well all the patches have been prepped for the gelcoat application tomorrow. This should be the last time we see any signs of the patches. Take a good look as they will be gone soon.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It looks like Jonathan has patched the hole from the old Lenco trim tab switch. This is the location where the new toggle style switches will go.


----------



## shiprock8

Glasser Boat Works..., we make old look new! Ha!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Glasser Boat Works..., we make old look new!  Ha!


For sure. We are about to see it happen.


----------



## IRLyRiser

Why not get the tohatsu 4-stroke which is a honda and available in 15" with TNT?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Why not get the tohatsu 4-stroke which is a honda and available in 15" with TNT?


Honda only has a partnership with Tohatsu for their motors 60hp and up. All the other motors are actually manufactured by Tohatsu.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The gas tank is back from the paint booth having been powder coated black.  Now its ready for the install.


----------



## Rsrbljan

> The gas tank is back from the paint booth having been powder coated black.  Now its ready for the install.


One of the sexiest gas tanks I've ever seen. NICE.


----------



## MariettaMike

> I completely agree with the Tohatsu suggestion. I have a 50 2 stroke on my 2013 Whipray and get low 30s mph with 2 - 200 lb anglers and a full load of fuel ice etc. You can also stick with 15" shaft which allows for lower tower height.


HB is delivering some new Whip Classics to Texas with the new 209 pound, Tohatsu 4 stroke 50 with 15" shaft including power tilt & trim. HB claimed 36-37 mph WOT on GPS. [Only 3 left at $41.5k]


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I completely agree with the Tohatsu suggestion. I have a 50 2 stroke on my 2013 Whipray and get low 30s mph with 2 - 200 lb anglers and a full load of fuel ice etc. You can also stick with 15" shaft which allows for lower tower height.
> 
> 
> 
> HB is delivering some new Whip Classics to Texas with the new 209 pound, Tohatsu 4 stroke 50 with 15" shaft including power tilt & trim. HB claimed 36-37 mph WOT on GPS. [Only 3 left at $41.5k]
Click to expand...

I looked at the Tohatsu and also talked to the guys over at HB who where testing the two classics that are powered by this outboard as well.  While the Tohatsu is no doubt a great light weight outboard I ended up going with the Honda BF50. I will be dropping it off to Jonathan on Friday.


----------



## Dillusion

> I completely agree with the Tohatsu suggestion. I have a 50 2 stroke on my 2013 Whipray and get low 30s mph with 2 - 200 lb anglers and a full load of fuel ice etc. You can also stick with 15" shaft which allows for lower tower height.
> 
> 
> 
> HB is delivering some new Whip Classics to Texas with the new 209 pound, Tohatsu 4 stroke 50 with 15" shaft including power tilt & trim. HB claimed 36-37 mph WOT on GPS. [Only 3 left at $41.5k]
Click to expand...

Meh...my devil hits 36mph with a 40hp ;D


----------



## BayStYat

Is there a reason why tanks are powdercoated. Im in the process of deciding on a custom tank or portable. Is it coated for looks? Is it a must to do?


----------



## Godzuki86

Is imagine it is for looks. Mine is line-X'd from the factory. After seeing some holes in tanks from abrasion/rubbing if imagine it can't hurt. Extra layer of protection.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Is there a reason why tanks are powdercoated.  Im in the process of deciding on a custom tank or portable.  Is it coated for looks? Is it a must to do?


I have been told by HB and others that it protects the aluminum tank from the elements reducing corrosion.


----------



## BayStYat

Great thanks for the info


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Great thanks for the info


No worries, I asked the same question a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BayStYat

> Great thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, I asked the same question a couple of weeks ago.
Click to expand...

 The boat is amazing by the way. Sorry to jump into your thread.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Great thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, I asked the same question a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The boat is amazing by the way.  Sorry to jump into your thread.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I am going down tomorrow to check in on it. I can't wait.


----------



## Parrboy

That tank is dead sexy but I have an uncoated aluminum tank that is 21 years old now with no problems. Probably just jinxed myself. Boat looks great


----------



## robwill54

Almost a shame to hide that tank below deck! Waiting to see the finished product!

Bob


----------



## DrG

I have a 2000 Whipray with a Tohatsu 50 TLDI (tiller) and an atlas micro jack plate. At medium loads and flat calm water I have seen 38 mph via gps using a Powertech 3-bladed round ear prop.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

I ran down to Glasser Boatworks today to drop off the new outboard.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

A lot of work going on at Glasser Boatworks.  It was great to catch up with Jonathan and see the skiff.  As you can see Jonathan has begun building the transom riser.  He also removed all of the drain holes and hoses from the back hatch gutters and replaced them by cutting a flow through drain in the gutter to allow the water to flow directly out the gutter and into the bilge.  The flow through drain will be fully finished.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Here is a couple more.


----------



## flytyn

I'm looking forward to your flow thru and may have him do the same on mine. Looking good Michael.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I'm looking forward to your flow thru and may have him do the same on mine. Looking good Michael.


HB has gone to them on all of the new skiffs.  It reduces the number of hoses and hose clamps in the hatches.  Its cleaner, less things to go wrong and less weight.


----------



## [email protected]

Glasser is the man!!! I would have never thought to do that, or to remove the two front hoses on the bow hatch. I love watching his rebuilds, they get better and better. Congrats on such a nice skiff. True classic with the flush side console. Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## shiprock8

Lookin' good!


----------



## Net 30

What's the benefit of having the new hatch drains dump into the bilge vs. having the original drains flow overboard? 

Seems like a lot of glass work and labor to save a few ounces of plastic drain hose…………..


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> What's the benefit of having the new hatch drains dump into the bilge vs. having the original drains flow overboard?
> 
> Seems like a lot of glass work and labor to save a few ounces of plastic drain hose…………..


The original setup terminates in the bilge just as the new one does. The original drain holes are in the corner of the hatches. The holes drain into hoses and are connected to the hoses running out of the cockpit that flow into the bilge. The new system removes 4 hoses and 16 hose clamps from inside the back hatch. It is less about weight and more about simplicity and the lack of future problems.


----------



## flytyn

> What's the benefit of having the new hatch drains dump into the bilge vs. having the original drains flow overboard?
> 
> Seems like a lot of glass work and labor to save a few ounces of plastic drain hose…………..
> 
> 
> 
> The original setup terminates in the bilge just as the new one does.  The original drain holes are in the corner of the hatches.  The holes drain into hoses and are connected to the hoses running out of the cockpit that flow into the bilge.  The new system removes 4 hoses and 16 hose clamps from inside the back hatch.  It is less about weight and more about simplicity and the lack of future problems.
Click to expand...

Michael what happens to the drains from the cockpit?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> What's the benefit of having the new hatch drains dump into the bilge vs. having the original drains flow overboard?
> 
> Seems like a lot of glass work and labor to save a few ounces of plastic drain hose…………..
> 
> 
> 
> The original setup terminates in the bilge just as the new one does.  The original drain holes are in the corner of the hatches.  The holes drain into hoses and are connected to the hoses running out of the cockpit that flow into the bilge.  The new system removes 4 hoses and 16 hose clamps from inside the back hatch.  It is less about weight and more about simplicity and the lack of future problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Michael what happens to the drains from the cockpit?
Click to expand...

The hoses from the cockpit will remain. They will be the only ones left in the back hatch.


----------



## [email protected]

Does the crustacean well have a gutter drain? Does it drain into the bilge or out of the skiff. Again love the skiff cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## flytyn

> Does the crustacean well have a gutter drain? Does it drain into the bilge or out of the skiff. Again love the skiff cant wait to see the final product.


On my 03 Whip the gutters drain into the bilge and a plug at the bottom of the well drains overboard. Looks like on Icarus's skiff the gutters do not drain into the bilge


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Does the crustacean well have a gutter drain? Does it drain into the bilge or out of the skiff. Again love the skiff cant wait to see the final product.


The Crustacean well is the old style that has a Glassed in drain that empties into the bilge.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Does the crustacean well have a gutter drain? Does it drain into the bilge or out of the skiff. Again love the skiff cant wait to see the final product.
> 
> 
> 
> On my 03 Whip the gutters drain into the bilge and a plug at the bottom of the well drains overboard. Looks like on Icarus's skiff the gutters do not drain into the bilge
Click to expand...

2002 and earlier are like this. 2003 and later have flow over drains into the bilge.


----------



## Net 30

When you guys are talking about a "bilge", are you referring to the splash well of the motor? My skiff has no floor and I'm curious if the newer HBs have a void under the floor where water drains?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> When you guys are talking about a "bilge", are you referring to the splash well of the motor?  My skiff has no floor and I'm curious if the newer HBs have a void under the floor where water drains?


There is no under floor bilge. The bilge is the well located in front of the motor shown here.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

With the flow through drain being installed the drain holes are being removed.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The Power Tech prop arrived today.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The new Ramlin trailer has arrived and is waiting for the skiff to be completed.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan has begun installing the transom riser to accommodate the 20" shaft on the new Honda outboard. As you can see he has fabricated it entirely out of carbon and glass and will fully integrate it into the existing transom.


----------



## flytyn

Nice


----------



## gfish

> Nice


Nice restore Icarus. 


Flytyn- let's see pics of the new whip!!


----------



## flytyn

> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Nice restore Icarus.
> 
> 
> Flytyn- let's see pics of the new whip!!
Click to expand...

My girl is sitting next to Icarus's skiff. See her pics in the 03 Whipray thread here.


----------



## cosgrcs

What is the status on your build man, seems to be taking a while?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> What is the status on your build man, seems to be taking a while?


I have received several PM's along the same lines.  I am still waiting.  There hasn't been much to post since my last update.  I am hoping I will be posting some activity soon.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Those fall redfish are going to hate her....  Nice skiff!


----------



## shiprock8

I will try to save a few of those 'fall reds' for you Icarus.  Ha!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I will try to save a few of those 'fall reds' for you Icarus.  Ha!


Nice fish Hellsbay.  You will have to come up when she is done.


----------



## shiprock8

> I will try to save a few of those 'fall reds' for you Icarus.  Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fish Hellsbay.  You will have to come up when she is done.
Click to expand...

It will be my pleasure to experience your awesome skiff first hand.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

I spoke to Jonathan at length last night about his plans for the skiff and there will be a lot to update you on in the coming days. Stay tuned.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The guys over at Glasser Boatworks have been super busy this morning as they have been work on fabricating the transom riser.  As you can see it is pretty well roughed out at this point.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

In addition to the transom riser they have also been working on the flow through drains for the back hatch and the crustacean well. These will replace the drains in the corners and any associated hoses for the drain holes.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Since we decided to go with flush mounted Latham Marine controls for the skiff Jonathan is also going to patch the hole on the gunnel from the old Mercury controls that came on the skiff. The old controls are a different shape and size than the new ones.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It looks like the guys have fully prepped the transom riser today. It is ready to be glassed and prepped for the gel coat application.


----------



## flytyn

Looks great. Like the flow thru from the crustacean well to the bilge and the riser looks superb.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

As you can see Jonathan glassed in the transom riser this afternoon integrating it into the existing transom.  Its interesting to see how this is done by a real pro.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The guys at Glasser Boatworks have been working on prepping the front hatch for the new gas tank installation. The floor has been cleaned off and the mounting blocks have been fabricated and installed.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

This is how the tank will sit and be mounted.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The tank mounting blocks have been glassed in and are ready to have the new tank bolted on.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, also cleaned up the transom riser and the flow through drain from the crustacean well this afternoon. They look great.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Latham Marine controls arrived today.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

I also picked up a 4 blade prop that arrived today from a fellow Microskiff forum member.  I am planning to performance test both the 3 blade and 4 blade versions.  It will be interesting to see which prop preforms best on this skiff with the Honda BF50.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, has been busy cleaning up the glass work. Next he will apply the fairing compound and then it will be read for the gelcoat.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The flow through drain in the back hatch has been fully fabricated and is awaiting the gelcoat.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, has finished fabricated the shelf that will be installed in front of the gas tank located in the front hatch.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

As you can see the hinges where overtightened at some point so Jonathan filled the compression and blocked all the angles for a nice clean look.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The guys over at Glasser Boatworks also put in a piece of core to bolt the push pole holders to for reinforcement.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It looks like the transom riser and the flow through drain for the live well are almost ready for gelcoat as well.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

With all the glasswork finished it looks like Jonathan is about to spray the gelcoat.


----------



## flytyn

Nice. Getting closer. Is your tank installed?


----------



## Net 30

I'm curious about Jon's masking job on the hatches, gutters and rear deck- why did he only mask off a portion of what is to be gel coated?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Nice. Getting closer. Is your tank installed?


No. They are going to prep and spray the hatches with Awlgrip next prior to installing the new tank.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I'm curious about Jon's masking job on the hatches, gutters and rear deck- why did he only mask off a portion of what is to be gel coated?


I noticed the same thing. I will have to ask him this morning.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I'm curious about Jon's masking job on the hatches, gutters and rear deck- why did he only mask off a portion of what is to be gel coated?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing.  I will have to ask him this morning.
Click to expand...


I talked to Jonathan and he said that the reason he taped part of the gutters and cap and not other parts is due to the need to gelcoat the repairs to the drain plugs and other fabrication. After spraying the gelcoat he still has to sand it with three different grits and then he polishes it to get it perfect. He will be respraying the rest of the cap after he is finished with the back end.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The gelcoat was applied this morning. Say good bye to all the fabrication work that Jonathan has been working on. Next he will sand and polish the gelcoat to get it perfect.


----------



## Net 30

Gonna look killer when it's done!


----------



## flytyn

Can I get a  P-E-R-F-E-C-T! 

Can you believe his work? Looking forward to seeing mine. I see she was sitting next to your girl. I'm sure some of that perfection will rub off on mine.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan got a chance to rough sand the back end this afternoon. Wow, it really looks good.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Can I get a  P-E-R-F-E-C-T!
> 
> Can you believe his work?  Looking forward to seeing mine.  I see she was sitting next to your girl.  I'm sure some of that perfection will rub off on mine.


Thanks, whats left to complete on your skiff?


----------



## flytyn

The fuel tank needs intall, refinish the front hatch and install the battery shelf, shoot the non skid, Seadeck , and under gunnels carpet.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Sounds like we are both are about in the same place. I can't wait to see both of them when they are done. You know they will be simply incredible.


----------



## swampfox

Looking good! I wish I had the funds to have Jonathan do his majic on mine. I have always admired his skills. He told me the method to remove the tank in mine. The back edges of the lower tabs are a bitch! Mine has four tabs holding the tank in. All with several layers of Kevlar . Not easy stuff to grind and cut. Got it about 90% done. Then got hit with the flu going around. Hope to have my tank out this weekend. Got me a flexy bit extension for my Dremel. That should get it done. You gotta hang on when it gets hung on a Kevlar strand at 35,000 rpm


----------



## swampfox

I like how he designed the front shelf. That's making it better than HB designed it. The stock one had a lot of flex in it. Mine had actually started to crack. But it had two batts for a 24v setup. Tying it into the hull with a V on the bottom. Will surely take out most if not all of the flex. I am contemplating not putting a shelf back in. And just putting a single batt in the rear hatch for my TM. For more storage and safety. These newer batts are not near as heavy as the old ones. A small starter and a pc1200 weigh what one old lead acid does. I caught my old Mako 1550 cables on fire hooking up my 24v TM in my garage. Nothing gets your blood pumping like a large flame literally on your gas tank . I ran then turned back got the extinguisher which was in the box still. Took me a minute to get it out. While my head was telling me to run away. But I did get it out finally. Talk about a Chinese fire drill  I'm just glad Mako did a better job installing their tanks than HB. So no leaks to blow me,my boat and house up  

I also like how he simplified the drain setup. Again taking it beyond HB and to the next level. They did get kinda crazy with the hoses and clamps. I have been tinkering with a couple of Ys instead of Ts to stream line it a bit. And will not use any clamps below deck. Since it is not pressurized water. After seeing how hard it was to remove them. No clamps needed. It was a lot of glass work for Jonathan. But it looks real clean now. Can't wait to see it done. Oh and you will love that bf50. I did on my Lostmen. I have seen old crab boats with 10,000 hours on them. They are real popular with commercial use for a reason.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, finished sanding and polishing the poling platform base. Soon all the gelcoat will look like this.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The forward locker and hatches have been rolled out with gelcoat and are now ready for the Awlgrip to be applied. They look super clean.


----------



## Godzuki86

Looks great!

What is the little hatch in the rear, port side?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Looks great!
> 
> What is the little hatch in the rear, port side?


Its a crustacean well.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan has been busy making things shine.   He clearly is a master craftsman.


----------



## Flycast

Are you doing a rewire too?


----------



## shiprock8

Ooou, awww, lookin' good!


----------



## cosgrcs

Perfection


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Are you doing a rewire too?


Yes, the guys over at Glasser Boatworks will be redoing the electrical.


----------



## Brad2048

Beautiful gelcoat work. I never could master that..


----------



## Dillusion

I want pics on the water of the finished skiff to put up on skinnyskiff as a 'badass boat' when it's done...


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Fitting the gas tank to make sure the bolts are lined up.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I want pics on the water of the finished skiff to put up on skinnyskiff as a 'badass boat' when it's done...


Will do. I'll take a bunch of photos of the skiff as soon as it hits the water.


----------



## flytyn

I like that mount. Glad I did the same. Makes sense to bolt it to the phenolic material


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I like that mount. Glad I did the same. Makes sense to bolt it to the phenolic material


No question. It will also keep the entire tank suspended above the floor eliminating any potential issues regarding corrosion.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The front locker has had Awlgrip rolled on and is ready for the tank to be installed.


----------



## flytyn

Beautiful. Is he installing a bat shelf in front of it?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Beautiful.  Is he installing a bat shelf in front of it?


Yes, there will be a shelf put in directly in front of the new fuel tank. I have found that it is nice to have a flat shelf to store your gear even if you do not intend on setting the skiff up for a trolling motor. You should see this completed this week.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The rear locker has been stripped of all the old wiring and is being prepped to be rolled with new gelcoat.  Also the holes for the trim tab switches have also been drilled.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, has been busy buffing the new gelcoat and sanding the old non-skid in preparation for the new non-skid. You have to love that shine.


----------



## captllama

what does he charge to repaint the deck with awl grip more or less...

Looks like top notch work congrats to ya


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> what does he charge to repaint the deck with awl grip more or less...
> 
> Looks like top notch work congrats to ya


You will need to call Jonathan directly as I only have a quote for all the work.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Glasser Boatworks, making things shine like new again.


----------



## flytyn

Wait till guys at the ramp find out she is a 2000.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan sprayed the new gelcoat on the pointy end of the skiff this afternoon. Next to sand and buff it and give it that Glasser shine.


----------



## FlyFisherK

Wow that's going to be the nicest 2000 whipray ever. Way nicer than mine! Might have to take mine down to him so he can work his magic on mine.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Wow that's going to be the nicest 2000 whipray ever. Way nicer than mine! Might have to take mine down to him so he can work his magic on mine.



I just can't wait to get her dirty.


----------



## el9surf

Are you having everything sprayed with gel coat or awlgrip?
Looking good, Jonathan is really talented. He made my hull look brand new.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Are you having everything sprayed with gel coat or awlgrip?
> Looking good, Jonathan is really talented. He made my hull look brand new.


The whole boat gets gelcoat. Next Awlgrip will be applied over the gelcoat on the inside of the lockers, underside of the locker hatches, and the rod racks. He likes to apply Awlgrip in these areas to avoid Mildew in the future.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The guys over at Glasser Boatworks have been busy sanding out the front end of the cap.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The skiff has been prepped and is ready to have the last of the gelcoat sprayed.


----------



## swampfox

What controls are you going with? I see you filled the hole.


----------



## larryg

Really interested to know what the typical update on one of these boats run. No need to respond publically(if you dont want to) but really curious

Boat is beautiful


----------



## captllama

> Really interested to know what the typical update on one of these boats run. No need to respond publically(if you dont want to) but really curious
> 
> Boat is beautiful


Also want to know, if you don't mind sharing through PM


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> What controls are you going with? I see you filled the hole.


I decided to go with Latham controls. It's the only thing I regretted not doing on my last skiff.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Say good bye to the last of the patches and fabrication. Jonathan, finished spraying the gelcoat today. Next to sand and polish it and then to spray the non-skid. I can't wait.


----------



## swampfox

Hey as a heads up. I got a buddy that can cut metal on  the x y axis water jet at his work. I am gonna get him to cut me a new switch plate with one added. And instead of the plastic rod tude plates. I am gonna get him to cut those in SS also. I am trying to change out as much plastic for SS as I can. I think it will look sharpe. Hit me up if would like a set. It Meyer be a few weeks. But that's something easy to swap.

I am leaning toward these. Don't know if you have seen em.
http://www.diamondperformanceparts.com/product.php?productid=17280&cat=249&page=1


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Hey as a heads up. I got a buddy that can cut metal on  the x y axis water jet at his work. I am gonna get him to cut me a new switch plate with one added. And instead of the plastic rod tude plates. I am gonna get him to cut those in SS also. I am trying to change out as much plastic for SS as I can. I think it will look sharpe. Hit me up if would like a set. It Meyer be a few weeks. But that's something easy to swap.
> 
> I am leaning toward these. Don't know if you have seen em.
> http://www.diamondperformanceparts.com/product.php?productid=17280&cat=249&page=1



Thanks for the heads up. The controls look nice.


----------



## jboriol

I took at look at your skiff yesterday...wow that skiff is going to be better than new! Very nice!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I took at look at your skiff yesterday...wow that skiff is going to be better than new!  Very nice!



Thanks, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## swampfox

What's the due date for your baby's delivery? It's getting close. Looks like non skid then reassembly is all that's left. It's gonna be sweet when done. I have just now got mine ready to polish. It's a ton of work stripping one down. Kinda like remodeling versus building a new house. I think I have around 40 plus hours in tear down to a bare hull. Plus a lot of cussing, blood, sweat and tears. This stuff is nasty hard work. In case you had any doubt. It's money well spent on Glasser doing his craft. But I think we all knew that already. 

Also what push pole holders are you going with? I was all for some of the newer fancy metal ones. But now I am leaning to the old trusty Stiffy ones.


----------



## Godzuki86

> What's the due date for your baby's delivery? It's getting close. Looks like non skid then reassembly is all that's left. It's gonna be sweet when done. I have just now got mine ready to polish. It's a ton of work stripping one down. Kinda like remodeling versus building a new house. I think I have around 40 plus hours in tear down to a bare hull. Plus a lot of cussing, blood, sweat and tears. This stuff is nasty hard work. In case you had any doubt. It's money well spent on Glasser doing his craft. But I think we all knew that already.
> 
> Also what push pole holders are you going with? I was all for some of the newer fancy metal ones. But now I am leaning to the old trusty Stiffy ones.


I like my anytide pole holders. They work great. And I don't worry about knicking my pole with a metal holder.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> What's the due date for your baby's delivery? It's getting close. Looks like non skid then reassembly is all that's left. It's gonna be sweet when done. I have just now got mine ready to polish. It's a ton of work stripping one down. Kinda like remodeling versus building a new house. I think I have around 40 plus hours in tear down to a bare hull. Plus a lot of cussing, blood, sweat and tears. This stuff is nasty hard work. In case you had any doubt. It's money well spent on Glasser doing his craft. But I think we all knew that already.
> 
> Also what push pole holders are you going with? I was all for some of the newer fancy metal ones. But now I am leaning to the old trusty Stiffy ones.


Jonathan, has promised to get it done by the end of October. I decided to go with the V-Marine spool push pole holders. I'm looking forward to seeing some photos of your skiff when done.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, was working this weekend sanding and polishing the new gelcoat.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, wasn't happy with the way the gelcoat matched in the cockpit so he resprayed it all. You have to love his attention to detail.


----------



## swampfox

He's got a rep to protect


----------



## flytyn

Lots of prep work. Looking better and better and better. Looking forward to the finished ride.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Lots of prep work.  Looking better and better and better.  Looking forward to the finished ride.


Me as well.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Ready to sand and polish.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Dri-Dek arrived last night and is ready to be installed in the lockers when the skiff is done.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, finished sanding and buffing the front bulkhead and cockpit this morning. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## swampfox

Nice! That SS is reflecting off the mirror finish. Is that Dridek in a one piece roll? Instead of the Lego pieces. Are you gonna carpet or SeaDek under gunnels? I am on the fence on this. My Lostmen had SeaDek. But it was white and got grungy. So I was leaning to black carpet. But I also like the fake teak look also. The draw back with carpet is it holds sand. Nothing like your expensive reels rubbing on sand paper all day. To ruin a nice finish


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Nice! That SS is reflecting off the mirror finish. Is that Dridek in a one piece roll? Instead of the Lego pieces. Are you gonna carpet or SeaDek under gunnels? I am on the fence on this. My Lostmen had SeaDek. But it was white and got grungy. So I was leaning to black carpet. But I also like the fake teak look also. The draw back with carpet is it holds sand. Nothing like your expensive reels rubbing on sand paper all day. To ruin a nice finish


No unfortunately, the Dri-Dek Roll comes as a sheet of 1'X1' squares that have been put together. I thought it would come as a single roll. I am going with carpet. Why change it if its not broke. Also, my friends skiff had SeaDek under the gunnels and it shrunk after a year.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The front locker is going back together. The gas tank and drain hoses are installed and the shelf is about to be glassed in. It sure is nice to see her coming back together.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, got the shelf glassed in this afternoon.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, applied the first layer of Gelcoat on the shelf. After sanding it out tomorrow he will spray another layer of gelcoat and then Awlgrip it.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The rear locker was also sprayed with gelcoat and is ready for the Awlgrip.


----------



## captllama

I just read through Chris Morejohn history of hells bay, and that makes this skiff way more special then I ever thought! You sir own a piece of history


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry to derail but I figured it would help a few people. But swampfox Tyler at Castaway told me that the faux teak would not look good on a HB because it is to thick to stick to the curves of the spray rails. If he does seadek on a HB its 4mm. The faux teak is two layers of seadek to get the two tone look. I think he said it was 8 or 12mm thick.


----------



## flytyn

Nice, nice, did I say nice? I like how he made the water exit below the shelf larger than the small hole HB originally built. Water will exit faster to be mopped up.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I just read through Chris Morejohn history of hells bay, and that makes this skiff way more special then I ever thought! You sir own a piece of history


After looking for several years for an early Whipray I couldn't be happier to have her.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Sorry to derail but I figured it would help a few people. But swampfox Tyler at Castaway told me that the faux teak would not look good on a HB because it is to thick to stick to the curves of the spray rails. If he does seadek on a HB its 4mm. The faux teak is two layers of seadek to get the two tone look. I think he said it was 8 or 12mm thick.


Good advice. I would only use the teak style SeaDek on the flat spots like the floor and polling platform.


----------



## el9surf

The v marine pp holders are nice but if they catch on a dock they are probably going to tear a chunk of the deck out. The stiffy pp holders don't look as nice but if something goes wrong they are more likely to break, at which point they can easily be replaced. Just some food for thought. Looking good!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> The v  marine pp holders are nice but if they catch on a dock they are probably going to tear a chunk of the deck out. The stiffy  pp holders don't look as nice but if something goes wrong they are more likely to break, at which point they can easily be replaced. Just some food for thought. Looking good!



Good comment. I have been back and forth on this one. It will be the last item in the build so I have a little more time.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The guys at Glasser Boatworks are busy prepping everything for the rebuild.  As you can see the polling platform is ready and waiting, but first they will need to finish the lockers and then spray the non-skid.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan rolled the underside of the cap and the rod racks with gelcoat this afternoon. Next he will come back and finish it with Awlgrip.


----------



## swampfox

Getting close man getting close! I know it's been a long few months. If I remember right you looked for awhile for it to begin with. Then you immediately sent in the shop. It's been a long time coming. And now it's just days away. 

I did that wakeboard tower light also. I made a rounded triangle outta 1/8 alum and got it burned on in the same location. That's a much cleaner look than those crappity Hellas I have been fighting for years. And half the price 

I didn't think about adding the pole caddy tab. I like that I may have to do that. It's a good idea to get it off the platform.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Getting close man getting close! I know it's been a long few months. If I remember right you looked for awhile for it to begin with. Then you immediately sent in the shop. It's been a long time coming. And now it's just days away.
> 
> I did that wakeboard tower light also. I made a rounded triangle outta 1/8 alum and got it burned on in the same location. That's a much cleaner look than those crappity Hellas I have been fighting for years. And half the price


It's getting close for sure. I can't wait till she is finished. The dome light is the way to go for sure.


----------



## tomahawk

> I did that wakeboard tower light also. I made a rounded triangle outta 1/8 alum and got it burned on in the same location. That's a much cleaner look than those crappity Hellas I have been fighting for years. And half the price


Do you have a link for those lights?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I did that wakeboard tower light also. I made a rounded triangle outta 1/8 alum and got it burned on in the same location. That's a much cleaner look than those crappity Hellas I have been fighting for years. And half the price
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for those lights?
Click to expand...

http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/5580


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The new fuel vent is in.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Jonathan, rolled the hatch interiors, rod racks and the lockers with Awlgrip this evening. Now everything is ready for the Non-skid.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Man your boats looking sweet, he does such a great job, your going to have a new boat!


----------



## shiprock8

Patience Icarus, it's about to happen!


----------



## Net 30

I'm confused. 

Please explain why Jon is gel coating and then applying Awl Grip over the gelcoat? Why not spray the repairs and new areas with 545 Primer and then Awl Grip over the primer?

I know that Awl Grip makes for an easy clean up but it seems like extra work and time to do both Gelcoat and Awl Grip?

He is doing great work once again…..


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I'm confused.
> 
> Please explain why Jon is gel coating and then applying Awl Grip over the gelcoat?  Why not spray the repairs and new areas with 545 Primer and then Awl Grip over the primer?
> 
> I know that Awl Grip makes for an easy clean up but it seems like extra work and time to do both Gelcoat and Awl Grip?
> 
> He is doing great work once again…..


Jonathan, is a real believer in putting things back to how they where originally. He thinks that as things age its important to have the same materials aging at the same time to maintain the integrity of his work.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

In the sprit of keeping things clean and easy to maintain for years to come Jonathan rolled Awlgrip on the underside of the gunnels.


----------



## swampfox

The details! Man I wish I knew how he got all the old carpet glue off so well. You wouldn't mind asking next time you talk with him would ya? It looks like some kind of solvent to get it that clean.


----------



## Dillusion

> The details! Man I wish I knew how he got all the old carpet glue off so well. You wouldn't mind asking next time you talk with him would ya? It looks like some  kind of  solvent to get it that clean.


Acetone, elbow grease, and radial compressor sanders. My skiff had seadek adhesive ALL OVER the cockpit floor and jonathan was able to get it all off.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The guys over at Glasser Boatworks finished the front locker. The Bluepoint fuel tank, fuel line, Lavorsi LED nav. lights, fuel vent, vent line and shelf are all installed and finished.


----------



## swampfox

> I'm confused.
> 
> Please explain why Jon is gel coating and then applying Awl Grip over the gelcoat?  Why not spray the repairs and new areas with 545 Primer and then Awl Grip over the primer?
> 
> I know that Awl Grip makes for an easy clean up but it seems like extra work and time to do both Gelcoat and Awl Grip?
> 
> He is doing great work once again…..
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan, is a real believer in putting things back to how they where originally.  He thinks that as things age its important to have the same materials aging at the same time to maintain the integrity of his work.
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing. I knew there was some reason for it.


----------



## cutrunner

I was wondering why he didnt "finish" the storage locker and backside of the hatches


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I was wondering why he didnt "finish" the storage locker and backside of the hatches


He did. Both the hatches and both lockers where handled the same.


----------



## flytyn

Looking beautiful Michael. Mine is coming up after your girl. Tank comes in Friday. Glad I'm doing the fuel vent after seeing how it looks on the green dream machine


----------



## swampfox

That vent is smooth! Who makes it? I tried looking for it. The only thing that I could find was a Ptrap type by Attwood I think. But it had a funky looking way of mounting it.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Looking beautiful Michael.  Mine is coming up after your girl. Tank comes in Friday. Glad I'm doing the fuel vent after seeing how it looks on the green dream machine


She is really coming together and looking good. You won't be disappointed with the quality of work as you know by now.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> That vent is smooth! Who makes it? I tried looking for it. The only thing that I could find was a Ptrap type by Attwood I think. But it had a funky looking way of mounting it.


I'll ask Jonathan later today.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> That vent is smooth! Who makes it? I tried looking for it. The only thing that I could find was a Ptrap type by Attwood I think. But it had a funky looking way of mounting it.


Here you go.

http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/fuel/flush-mount-vent


----------



## Dillusion

> That vent is smooth! Who makes it? I tried looking for it. The only thing that I could find was a Ptrap type by Attwood I think. But it had a funky looking way of mounting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/fuel/flush-mount-vent
Click to expand...

I wish I could access my fuel vent on the devilray...three rod tubes are in the way  I think they put it in before the cap got bonded.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Well I just spoke with Jonathan at Glasser Boatworks and he is going to need another work week to complete the skiff. He wants to make sure that everything comes out flawlessly and will need a little more time to complete the skiff. Since I know many of you have been following the build on a daily basis and are expecting to see the finished product on Friday I wanted to let you know.


----------



## captllama

Are you rigging the skiff yourself?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Are you rigging the skiff yourself?


No the guys over at Glasser Boatworks is going to do the rigging. There is no way I would want to take on that task.


----------



## firefish

Be Patient !!!A small piece of advice that I recieved from a guy that worked at a prominant S. Fla.Sportfish builder. He was A true craftsman. He told me , " It amazes me, people build a boat that takes two years plus and when it comes down to the nitty gritty, They try and cram the last 4 to 6 months into two !!!!!The time when the boat needs the absolute most attention to detail, They just have to have it and rush,rush !!! "It'll be over soon and its gonna be AMAZING !!!!!! Well worth the wait !


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Be Patient !!!A small piece of advice that I recieved from a guy that worked at a prominant S. Fla.Sportfish builder. He was A true craftsman. He told me , " It amazes me, people build a boat that takes two years plus and when it comes down to the nitty gritty, They try and cram the last 4 to 6 months into two !!!!!The time when the boat needs the absolute most attention to detail, They just have to have it and rush,rush !!! "It'll be over soon and its gonna be AMAZING !!!!!! Well worth the wait !


No question, she is going to be amazing in the end.  I just wanted to let everyone know before I get covered up in PM's.


----------



## Godzuki86

> Are you rigging the skiff yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> No the guys over at Glasser Boatworks is going to do the rigging.  There is no way I would want to take on that task.
Click to expand...

It's not near as fun as it seems! Hah! I'm excited to see this girl floatin!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Me as well. It won't be long. I have always thought the guys doing the rigging have one of the hardest jobs in boat building.


----------



## crisslackwater

Jonathon did a beautiful job on the battery tray. Do you know how he intends to attach the battery/box? 

I know several methods are available but seeing his meticulous nature, I am curious which one he chooses.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Jonathon did a beautiful job on the battery tray. Do you know how he intends to attach the battery/box?
> 
> I know several methods are available but seeing his meticulous nature, I am curious which one he chooses.


I am not going to install a trolling motor so none will be installed.


----------



## Dillusion

> Jonathon did a beautiful job on the battery tray. Do you know how he intends to attach the battery/box?
> 
> I know several methods are available but seeing his meticulous nature, I am curious which one he chooses.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to install a trolling motor so none will be installed.
Click to expand...

Good. trolling motors have no purpose on a skiff like this.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The guys started installing the wiring harness today. Its taking shape.


----------



## flytyn

Looks great. My girl should be wrapped up today. I put off rewiring her until next year when I'll take her back to J. Your girl is looking fine.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Looks great.  My girl should be wrapped up today.  I put off rewiring her until next year when I'll take her back to J.  Your girl is looking fine.


I look forward to seeing your skiff when its done. Today is the day. Enjoy.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Here is a couple more photos from today.


----------



## firefish

I saw your skiff the day before the rigging started, It's amazing how J. did such a great job on all the glass work and the transome! DEFINITELY worth all the effort and time !!!!! I have a sweet 18 waterman and I'm getting jealous ! You will be fishin soon !


----------



## crisslackwater

Can you confirm what gauge cables they ran from your battery to the switch and to the bussbar.


----------



## Dillusion

> Can you confirm what gauge cables they ran from your battery to the switch and to the bussbar.


looks like 8 or 10


----------



## cutrunner

Thats 6


----------



## Bissell

Actually it's 8g to the panel, 4g from the motor to the battery.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It looks like the wiring is almost complete.  She's getting close.


----------



## flytyn

Getting closer


----------



## GoldSpoon

Updates?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Updates?


No new news.


----------



## devrep

Do these projects normally take 4 months?


----------



## ratsix

Looks like it is just about done. Look forward to the final pictures - bet you can't wait to get some saltwater under that hull!


----------



## shiprock8

> Looks like it is just about done. Look forward to the final pictures - bet you can't wait to get some saltwater under that hull!


Especially since it's been under construction at Glassers shop for almost 5 months now!


----------



## firefish

seen the work,,, amazing, and it doesn't just happen! I believe the transom rebuild alone was like 80 or 90 hrs !!!!! It's quicker and easier to buy and build a new one, but you end up w/ two different products! Also, many don't admit it but many times the owners are the enemy, changing things on a whip in the middle of the project.It's gonna be worth the wait !!!!!


----------



## swampfox

Yes it takes time to do it right. I am over three months into mine with no major mods. Just a strip down and rebuild. The hardest part is the rigging and running down all the little things. When you consider some guys wait 8 months on a new skiff. Five months doesn't seem that long


----------



## Godzuki86

And also you can't forget this is Glassers business and livelyhood. Other boats to work on, other parts to run down, other customers to call and discuss with. Lots of behind the scenes things going on. 

When this boat leaves the shop it will be worth every penny and minute that has gone into it. I know I'm jealous as it gets! I have to have me a whip now! (Don't tell the wife I said that!)

Andy


----------



## shiprock8

> seen the work,,, amazing, and it doesn't just happen! I believe the transom rebuild alone was like 80 or 90 hrs !!!!! It's quicker and easier to buy and build a new one, but you end up w/ two different products! Also, many don't admit it but many times the owners are the enemy, changing things on a whip in the middle of the project.It's gonna be worth the wait !!!!!


"Owners are the enemy", I thought owners were the customer! What the hell are you talking about!


----------



## shiprock8

> Yes it takes time to do it right. I am over three months into mine with no major mods. Just a strip down and rebuild. The hardest part is the rigging and running down all the little things. When you consider some guys wait 8 months on a new skiff. Five months doesn't seem that long


New boat at HB takes 4-6 weeks.


----------



## firefish

Rephrase,,, Owners are their own worst enemy !And I did say sometimes,,,,


----------



## Dillusion

My skiff took 1 day to demo and 4 weeks to refurb...guess I can't complain ;D


----------



## Lifeaquatic

As of yesterday the skiff has been moved to Hells Bay Boatworks to be completed. So lets get back to watching this fine skiff being brought back to where she was when she rolled out of Hells Bay for the fist time and maybe even better. After all isn't that why we are all here. So lets all put down the stones and enjoy.


----------



## LWalker

What else has to be done? Looks like just riggin and mounting the motor?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> What else has to be done? Looks like just riggin and mounting the motor?


Spray new non-skid
Install the polling platform
Put Seadek on casting and poling platform
Install the motor
Install the controls
Install the hydraulic steering
Install the fuel filter
Put carpet under gunnels
Install the hatch hinges, springs and pulls
Install the trim tab plates
Install the casting platform hardware
Install rub rail
Install push pole holders
Tibor push pole holder


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The guys over at Hells Bay prepped and sprayed the non-skid today.  It will cure over the weekend and then the skiff will go into rigging to be completed. Looking good.


----------



## gfish

So, what's the short story of why the skiff was moved?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> So, what's the short story of why the skiff was moved?



That's between Jonathan and I. Lets move on.


----------



## captllama

> What else has to be done? Looks like just riggin and mounting the motor?
> 
> 
> 
> Spray new non-skid
> Install the polling platform
> Put Seadek on casting and poling platform
> Install the motor
> Install the controls
> Install the hydraulic steering
> Install the fuel filter
> Put carpet under gunnels
> Install the hatch hinges, springs and pulls
> Install the trim tab plates
> Install the casting platform hardware
> Install rub rail
> Install push pole holders
> Tibor push pole holder
Click to expand...


wow looks like a christmas list

hell's bay is top notch. I was at the demo day this morning on the marquesa...speaking of christmas lists :


----------



## Net 30

> So, what's the short story of why the skiff was moved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's between Jonathan and I.  Lets move on.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear Jon didn't work out. Paul and the guys at HB will do you right.


----------



## shiprock8

Wow!  It's like having a baby.  The due date is just around the corner and we are all sitting on pins and needles waiting for that skiff to pop out.  I know it will be an exceptional ride.


----------



## flytyn

Looks nice.


----------



## swampfox

Holy smokes they got on that quick. You must have gotten lucky on the timing. It looks like the paint guy was waiting on someone to walk in the door . It shouldn't be but a few days work after the nonskid cures. You may be fishing next weekend


----------



## firefish

Lookin good !!!! Soooon !!! Good one there HB!!!!


----------



## Eric_Greenstein

Great thread! Very informative!


----------



## tomahawk

> So, what's the short story of why the skiff was moved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's between Jonathan and I.  Lets move on.
Click to expand...

So you're willing to let someone else drop the kind of cash you did and not be satisfied? 
Don't think the question is unreasonable and you don't have to sling mud. 
This is the first negative thing Iv'e seen posted about the shop other than his whack job former partner or whoever that Brazilnut guy claimed to be.
Just sayin...If I was looking at coughing up several thousand on a restoration I would appreciate knowing.


----------



## nsbsurfer15

> So, what's the short story of why the skiff was moved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's between Jonathan and I.  Lets move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're willing to let someone else drop the kind of cash you did and not be satisfied?
> Don't think the question is unreasonable and you don't have to sling mud.
> This is the first negative thing Iv'e seen posted about the shop other than his whack job former partner or whoever that Brazilnut guy claimed to be.
> Just sayin...If I was looking at coughing up several thousand on a restoration I would appreciate knowing.
Click to expand...

The OP might not want to explain but I will post my experience with Jon Glasser. There is not another person in florida besides maybe Brian Floyd that I would let touch my skiff. This includes HB. Jon is EXCELLENT at what he does and was nothing but honest and open when I brought my skiff to him. It was done right and in a timely manner. Just my .02 before all the internet cowboys grab ahold of this.


----------



## shiprock8

> So, what's the short story of why the skiff was moved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's between Jonathan and I.  Lets move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're willing to let someone else drop the kind of cash you did and not be satisfied?
> Don't think the question is unreasonable and you don't have to sling mud.
> This is the first negative thing Iv'e seen posted about the shop other than his whack job former partner or whoever that Brazilnut guy claimed to be.
> Just sayin...If I was looking at coughing up several thousand on a restoration I would appreciate knowing.
Click to expand...

Aren't you the guy who built a boat from scratch? Just wondering why you would have interest in Glasser doing a large job for you.


----------



## tomahawk

Yes, but why wouldn't I or anyone else? Its a top notch skiff, a top notch shop and there is a ton of interest in both on this site. 
Just because I built a boat means I shouldn't have an interest?


----------



## flytyn

Michael is entitled to keep his position private. He doesn't owe anyone here any explanation. The quality work Jonathan did on his skiff as portrayed here speaks for itself. Like Michael said, move on.


----------



## Rediculous

I will counter that, with. The fact that the skiff was moved to another shop, speaks for itself. I'm pretty sure the quality of his work wasn't the issue. It's obvious he's at the top of the field there. But there was definitely some kind of issue, to warrant a shop change. That, in itself, is enough to raise some interest and questions. I, personally, could care less. But, I'm sure some others are kinda curious. 

It's a forum... Every member on here is entitled to say or not say whatever they want.


----------



## nsbsurfer15

> I will counter that, with. The fact that the skiff was moved to another shop, speaks for itself. I'm pretty sure the quality of his work wasn't the issue. It's obvious he's at the top of the field there. But there was definitely some kind of issue, to warrant a shop change. That, in itself, is enough to raise some interest and questions. I, personally, could care less. But, I'm sure some others are kinda curious.
> 
> It's a forum... Every member on here is entitled to say or not say whatever they want.


People can speculate all they want, but until you have had work done there you will not know the value of Jon's work. He is a master of his craft. 1 bad review out of how many ? Hmmm


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

> I will counter that, with. The fact that the skiff was moved to another shop, speaks for itself. I'm pretty sure the quality of his work wasn't the issue. It's obvious he's at the top of the field there. But there was definitely some kind of issue, to warrant a shop change. That, in itself, is enough to raise some interest and questions. I, personally, could care less. But, I'm sure some others are kinda curious.
> 
> It's a forum... Every member on here is entitled to say or not say whatever they want.


I agree!

Sounds like he's got to much on his dinner plate.


----------



## Godzuki86

I'm over here like "I wish there were more pictures because I can't read"


----------



## [email protected]

I dont think anyone has giving him a bad review. If I had to guess. It was probably over a time issue. Clearly anyone that has seen his work weather on the internet or in person cant say a bad thing about it. I will say it seems like Hellsbay's build went a lot faster. Doesn't mean when the time comes I wont think twice about bringing my skiff to Glasser.


----------



## cutrunner

Its obvious Johnathan is extremely good at what he does. Its also obvious that this build has been going on for some time, be it Icarus' fault or Johns. I can understand what its like to just want the thing done so you can use it. But honestly i find it funny that Hells Bay can take on the job and finish it in no time flat, and that Johnathan couldnt. Not because John couldnt do it in time but because Hells bay obviously didnt have much going on.. 
now im not saying hells bay does bad work but you guys need to understand that if you call a shop to fix your motor or repaint your boat and they can "get to it right away" well theres a problem. You gotta wait at a good shop, just like everyone else
end rant ;D


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Its obvious Johnathan is extremely good at what he does. Its also obvious that this build has been going on for some time, be it Icarus' fault or Johns. I can understand what its like to just want the thing done so you can use it. But honestly i find it funny that Hells Bay can take on the job and finish it in no time flat, and that Johnathan couldnt. Not because John couldnt do it in time but because Hells bay obviously didnt have much going on..
> now im not saying hells bay does bad work but you guys need to understand that if you call a shop to fix your motor or repaint your boat and they can "get to it right away" well theres a problem. You gotta wait at a good shop, just like everyone else
> end rant ;D


Hells Bay agreed to accept the skiff and work on it in between other skiffs as they are completely booked until January.


----------



## ratsix

It is a good idea to stop speculating and scratching for dirt - there are three reasons that good customers have to make a move, despite the initial excitement of their first decision. It comes down to what was promised and what was delivered. - quality, time, and money. We can see the quality, and measure the time. 

Now give me more pictures, dammit


----------



## Lifeaquatic

This thread is a about a skiff rebuild.  Now come on lets move on.


----------



## Net 30

> Its obvious Johnathan is extremely good at what he does. Its also obvious that this build has been going on for some time, be it Icarus' fault or Johns. I can understand what its like to just want the thing done so you can use it. But honestly i find it funny that Hells Bay can take on the job and finish it in no time flat, and that Johnathan couldnt. Not because John couldnt do it in time but because Hells bay obviously didnt have much going on..
> now im not saying hells bay does bad work but you guys need to understand that if you call a shop to fix your motor or repaint your boat and they can "get to it right away" well theres a problem. You gotta wait at a good shop, just like everyone else
> end rant ;D


_Really?_ When were you there last? I was there 5 days ago and the place was full of activity - new skiffs and upgrades of older HBs too!


----------



## Dillusion

> Its obvious Johnathan is extremely good at what he does. Its also obvious that this build has been going on for some time, be it Icarus' fault or Johns. I can understand what its like to just want the thing done so you can use it. But honestly i find it funny that Hells Bay can take on the job and finish it in no time flat, and that Johnathan couldnt. Not because John couldnt do it in time but because Hells bay obviously didnt have much going on..
> now im not saying hells bay does bad work but you guys need to understand that if you call a shop to fix your motor or repaint your boat and they can "get to it right away" well theres a problem. You gotta wait at a good shop, just like everyone else
> end rant ;D


It's [this situation] highly political and has lots of reputations and feelings involved. So far no one in this thread, in jest or otherwise, has correctly assumed what Icarus' situation is/was with Jonathan or HB.

I'll leave it at that...

This skiff has had lots of chit done do it, some of it over the top- but none-the-less it will be an amazing skiff when done.


----------



## tomahawk

Shouldve not mentioned the change and posted finished pics for us to ooh and ah over...Human nature being what it is and all...


----------



## shiprock8

I'm sure pics will be posted as soon as Icarus gets them. Cut Runner, your bias against HB is obvious. All the evidence of HB quality tells a different story. I have heard that HB is very busy trying to finish a number of projects by the end of the year. The fact that they somehow slotted this skiff into their busy schedule makes Icarus a lucky and, i'm sure, happy guy. We will get to see pics of the finale and he will get to actually dump his new skiff into the sea.


----------



## J-Will

Guys, I've been following this re-build and am scheduled to take my boat to Glasser on Friday to have some work done. All minor stuff compared to this, but nevertheless the fact Icarus switched shops makes me totally nervous. Anyone with the facts, please PM me if you dont want to air it out in public. Thanks


----------



## Godzuki86

> Guys, I've been following this re-build and am scheduled to take my boat to Glasser on Friday to have some work done.  All minor stuff compared to this, but nevertheless the fact Icarus switched shops makes me totally nervous.  Anyone with the facts, please PM me if you dont want to air it out in public.  Thanks


Why not just get ahold of Icarus? Hear his side of the story. I'm sure he would tell you all you would like to know. He obviously just hasn't been the one to bash/say things about people on the internet. 

[smiley=deadhorse.gif]

The horse has been beat.


----------



## J-Will

I PM'ed him, but I just joined microskiff last month and they wouldnt let me PM anyone until I had posted at least once, so I had to post in a main thread first.


----------



## flytyn

> Guys, I've been following this re-build and am scheduled to take my boat to Glasser on Friday to have some work done.  All minor stuff compared to this, but nevertheless the fact Icarus switched shops makes me totally nervous.  Anyone with the facts, please PM me if you dont want to air it out in public.  Thanks


I just received my whip back from Jonathan a couple of weeks ago.  New fuel tank, new paint front locker, vent, fuel line, cushions, glass work in the deck, sand and buff the hull, new non skid ice blue, new carpet, sea dek on PP, three new plugs, new bow lights, trailer work, etc.  Great work. Check out my thread on Whipray 03 Refurbish. He did  a great job and she was being done right along side Icarus's skiff.  I'm very happy.  

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1410224921


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The skiff has been moved into the rigging department and is ready to be completed. Here are a couple of photos of the finished non-skid. Now to put her back together.


----------



## flytyn

Fantastico.


----------



## [email protected]

Just curious. Why the square of no nonskid on the crustation well? Is that where the latch goes? Looks good!!!!


----------



## swampfox

Looks great Icarus. From the pic you can clearly see there is a lot going on in there. You must have timed that perfectly.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Looks great Icarus. From the pic you can clearly see there is a lot going on in there. You must have timed that perfectly.


No question. I am glad they where able to squeeze me in. I have been to the shop on several occasions and they had way more going on last week than ever before. The team has really grown as well.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Just curious. Why the square of no nonskid on the crustation well? Is that where the latch goes?  Looks good!!!!



The early Whipray's have an engravement in the center of the crustacean well hatch with a blue crab and the word Crustaceans.  This was sketched by Chris Morejohn and put into the mold.  This was Flip's idea. You can see it in the photo below.  I have not seen it on any Whipray's after the year 2000.  I elected to keep it even though some chose to spray non-skid over it.  I think its a neat piece of history.


----------



## tomahawk

That is very cool.


----------



## Godzuki86

> That is very cool.


I second that


----------



## [email protected]

Heck ya!!! I've never seen that before. Good call on keeping it. I know you don't like this question but any idea of when you'll get to take her home?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Heck ya!!! I've never seen that before. Good call on keeping it. I know you don't like this question but any idea of when you'll get to take her home?


There is quite a lot that still needs to be completed.  However, the guys over at Hells Bay Boatworks have committed to have it done and water tested no later than the 19th of December while working on it in between other skiffs, after hours and on weekends.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## shiprock8

> Just curious. Why the square of no nonskid on the crustation well? Is that where the latch goes?  Looks good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early Whipray's have an engravement in the center of the crustacean well hatch with a blue crab and the word Crustaceans.  This was sketched by Chris Morejohn and put into the mold.  This was Flip's idea.  You can see it in the photo below.  I have not seen it on any Whipray's after the year 2000.  I elected to keep it even though some chose to spray non-skid over it.  I think its a neat piece of history.
Click to expand...

I would like to trade my crustacean well cover for yours. They stopped making them like that just as my hull was built. It's off the chart cool and yes, a piece of history.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Just curious. Why the square of no nonskid on the crustation well? Is that where the latch goes?  Looks good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early Whipray's have an engravement in the center of the crustacean well hatch with a blue crab and the word Crustaceans.  This was sketched by Chris Morejohn and put into the mold.  This was Flip's idea.  You can see it in the photo below.  I have not seen it on any Whipray's after the year 2000.  I elected to keep it even though some chose to spray non-skid over it.  I think its a neat piece of history.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to trade my crustacean well cover for yours.  They stopped making them like that just as my hull was built.  It's off the chart cool and yes, a piece of history.
Click to expand...


Hellsbay, your skiff looks perfect just the way it is and besides it's not the right color so I think I will keep it.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It looks like the guys over at Hells Bay Boatworks are beginning to get the skiff ready for the motor install. In order to keep the key switch completely out of the elements and a clean topside they will be mounting the key switch in the rear locker. The key switch unit will be mounted on a clam shell that they make in the shop. It will be painted with guide green Awlgrip to match the rest of the skiff prior to installation.


----------



## Snookdaddy

Do you have to access the back hatch each time you start / shut off your outboard? Are you going to be able to use the kill switch in that location?

I would consider putting it on the side console, underneath the side console, underneath the gunnel between the rear bulkhead and the side console or on the rear bulkhead before I put it in the back hatch.. 

Your boat looks great and I'm sure you'll be happy when it's all done..


----------



## shiprock8

Oooou, nice! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## cutrunner

> Do you have to access the back hatch each time you start / shut off your outboard?  Are you going to be able to use the kill switch in that location?
> 
> I would consider putting it on the side console, underneath the side console, underneath the gunnel between the rear bulkhead and the side console or on the rear bulkhead before I put it in the back hatch..
> 
> Your boat looks great and I'm sure you'll be happy when it's all done..


I second that. If I remember correctly theres a NMEA or NMMA law against it.
its also just unsafe if a bad situation were to occur.
Looks good so far


----------



## flytyn

Woa, that looks impractical placing it in the hatch. That would be a no go ergonomic and safety wise for me.


----------



## el9surf

First thing I haven't liked on this build. Otherwise looks amazing.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Very good input regarding the key switch. This has been the plan since the beginning and I haven't really thought about it much. I will talk to Hells Bay about alternatives.


----------



## ratsix

> Just curious. Why the square of no nonskid on the crustation well? Is that where the latch goes?  Looks good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's keeping it true!
> The early Whipray's have an engravement in the center of the crustacean well hatch with a blue crab and the word Crustaceans.  This was sketched by Chris Morejohn and put into the mold.  This was Flip's idea.  You can see it in the photo below.  I have not seen it on any Whipray's after the year 2000.  I elected to keep it even though some chose to spray non-skid over it.  I think its a neat piece of history.
Click to expand...


----------



## MariettaMike

> Very good input regarding the key switch.  This has been the plan since the beginning and I haven't really thought about it much.  I will talk to Hells Bay about alternatives.


How bout going Tiller with key switch/electronics/gauges flush mounted in the side console.

You could be like a modern day Flip! (sans chair)

http://hellsbayboatworks.com/skiff-pages/skiff-features/whipray-classic#!prettyPhoto[gal]/5/


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Very good input regarding the key switch.  This has been the plan since the beginning and I haven't really thought about it much.  I will talk to Hells Bay about alternatives.
> 
> 
> 
> How bout going Tiller with key switch/electronics/gauges flush mounted in the side console.
> 
> You could be like a modern day Flip! (sans chair)
> 
> http://hellsbayboatworks.com/skiff-pages/skiff-features/whipray-classic#!prettyPhoto[gal]/5/
Click to expand...

I think I will stay with the helm. But will certainly be looking for an alternative placement for the key switch.


----------



## Net 30

> Very good input regarding the key switch.  This has been the plan since the beginning and I haven't really thought about it much.  I will talk to Hells Bay about alternatives.
> 
> 
> 
> How bout going Tiller with key switch/electronics/gauges flush mounted in the side console.
> 
> You could be like a modern day Flip! (sans chair)
> 
> http://hellsbayboatworks.com/skiff-pages/skiff-features/whipray-classic#!prettyPhoto[gal]/5/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I will stay with the helm.  But will certainly be looking for an alternative placement for the key switch.
Click to expand...

Def. keep the side console...very old school cool.

I wonder if HB can wire a toggle ignition switch on your console similar to that of a race car?  Keep the key enclosed in the hatch and start/stop the engine by flipping the toggle on the helm?


----------



## MariettaMike

I would ditch the clam shell and flush mount it at 4 o'clock of the helm center in the side console like all the other boats out there.

If that switch fails its because you're pressure washing it too much.


----------



## swampfox

I agree with all about that being a bad idea on the switch location. Extremely unpractical and very unsafe. You completely loose the safety of a lanyard kill switch. I am actually surprised that HB would suggest something like this. Shiat happens and it happens quick. The goal is to live to fish another day. Could they put that clam under the side console? It would hardly be noticeable tucked up nice and tight on the right. Or even under the gunnel. I do like what they are trying to do about keeping it clean. Just my [smiley=2cents.gif]


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I agree with all about that being a bad idea on the switch location. Extremely unpractical and very unsafe. You completely loose the safety of a lanyard kill switch. I am actually surprised that HB would suggest something like this. Shiat happens and it happens quick. The goal is to live to fish another day. Could they put that clam under the side console? It would hardly be noticeable tucked up nice and tight on the right. Or even under the gunnel. I do like what they are trying to do about keeping it clean. Just my [smiley=2cents.gif]


This was not recommended by Hells Bay.  It has been the plan since July.  Thank you everyone for the input.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

I talked to Paul over at Hells Bay this morning and ran through several alternatives for the switch panel and have settled on locating it on the rear bulkhead near the existing switch panel. Thanks for the input.


----------



## flytyn

> I talked to Paul over at Hells Bay this morning and ran through several alternatives for the switch panel and have settled on locating it on the rear bulkhead near the existing switch panel.  Thanks for the input.


Good call. You were worrying me there for a minute. Wondered what you'd been drinking. Stay away from the worms in tequila.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

There is a lot happening in the rigging department over at Hells Bay Boatworks this morning. As you can see in the photos below they have installed the trim tab plates, Garboard drains for the bilge and crustacean well, clam shell for bilge pump, stern eyes, hatch hinges, hatch springs, hatch pulls, new casting platform feet and removed the tubes running from the console to the rear bulkhead. Wow, she is really coming together.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I talked to Paul over at Hells Bay this morning and ran through several alternatives for the switch panel and have settled on locating it on the rear bulkhead near the existing switch panel.  Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call.  You were worrying me there for a minute.  Wondered what you'd been drinking.  Stay away from the worms in tequila.
Click to expand...

Thats something I learned long ago.  I will be having a double bourbon after I take delivery to celebrate.


----------



## Dillusion

> I talked to Paul over at Hells Bay this morning and ran through several alternatives for the switch panel and have settled on locating it on the rear bulkhead near the existing switch panel.  Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call.  You were worrying me there for a minute.  Wondered what you'd been drinking.  Stay away from the worms in tequila.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats something I learned long ago.  I will be having a double bourbon after I take delivery to celebrate.
Click to expand...

A nice glass of pappy or orphan I hope


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The skiff continues to return to life today at Hells Bay Boatworks. The Honda BF50, 50hp outboard motor was hung this afternoon. The guys over at the rigging department are now working on getting the motor fully connected. I can't wait to see what the performance looks like with that thing hanging on the back. You can also see that the push pole holders have also been installed.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

With the motor hanging the guys in the rigging department have turned their attention to getting the helm and the controls installed and connected. Things are really taking shape.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I talked to Paul over at Hells Bay this morning and ran through several alternatives for the switch panel and have settled on locating it on the rear bulkhead near the existing switch panel.  Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call.  You were worrying me there for a minute.  Wondered what you'd been drinking.  Stay away from the worms in tequila.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats something I learned long ago.  I will be having a double bourbon after I take delivery to celebrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice glass of pappy or orphan I hope
Click to expand...

It's funny you say that. I am saving my last glass of Pappy just for this occasion.


----------



## Dillusion

> I talked to Paul over at Hells Bay this morning and ran through several alternatives for the switch panel and have settled on locating it on the rear bulkhead near the existing switch panel.  Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call.  You were worrying me there for a minute.  Wondered what you'd been drinking.  Stay away from the worms in tequila.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats something I learned long ago.  I will be having a double bourbon after I take delivery to celebrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice glass of pappy or orphan I hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you say that.  I am saving my last glass of Pappy just for this occasion.
Click to expand...

Lucky you even have some...I've been looking for years and can't get my hands on a retail priced bottle.

I see you went with the standard stiffy PP holders- great choice!


----------



## shiprock8

Looking verrrrry good, Icarus!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I talked to Paul over at Hells Bay this morning and ran through several alternatives for the switch panel and have settled on locating it on the rear bulkhead near the existing switch panel.  Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call.  You were worrying me there for a minute.  Wondered what you'd been drinking.  Stay away from the worms in tequila.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats something I learned long ago.  I will be having a double bourbon after I take delivery to celebrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A nice glass of pappy or orphan I hope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you say that.  I am saving my last glass of Pappy just for this occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky you even have some...I've been looking for years and can't get my hands on a retail priced bottle.
> 
> I see you went with the standard stiffy PP holders- great choice!
Click to expand...

I was lucky enough to get a bottle from my sister for the holidays last year.


----------



## flytyn

Looking great.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

With the holidays approaching rapidly the guys over at Hells Bay Boatworks have been squeezing in as much work as possible.  As you can see below the key switch for the outboard motor has been located on the rear bulkhead to accommodate better access and the switches have been moved inboard.  Thank you everyone for your input and suggestions regarding this matter.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The polling platform and controls were also installed this morning and the skiff is now awaiting some odds and ends to be complete. For the first time you can really see what the finished product is going to look like. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## cosgrcs

I just shipped my pants


----------



## Snookdaddy

That looks like the best spot for the ignition / kill switch. Add a little carpet or Seadek under the gunnels, a rub rail and you should be close to being finished...

Congrats on a killer little skiff..


----------



## [email protected]

Its really small but does that say 17.8 Wjipray? If so why? That's a 16 Whip


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Its really small but does that say 17.8 Wjipray? If so why? That's a 16 Whip


Yeah, they already caught that one and are going to replace the decal.


----------



## ratsix

Those controls look incredible - silver controls, silver motor etc - nice clean - that boat is beautiful! Almost done!


----------



## el9surf

Hopefully you are replacing the rub rail with a new one! That is going to be one bad ass skiff. 
What color carpet or seadeck for under the gunnels?


----------



## el9surf

Are you doing a pop up cleat on the bow?


----------



## jboriol

Love the skiff look forward to the finished prioduct! What is the benefit of the racing style controls. Is it a performance thing or more for style points?


----------



## captllama

best looking restored whip ray I've seen! And the stainless looks awesome! Are you doing a stainless rub rail?


----------



## shiprock8

Should be in your hands very soon.  I think you will be looking at your Whip while you eat turkey. It's been a long haul but, in the end, you will be one happy skiff owner.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Hopefully you are replacing the rub rail with a new one! That is going to be one bad ass skiff.
> What color carpet or seadeck for under the gunnels?


A new rub rail has been ordered and will be installed as soon as it comes in. The seadek and carpet will be beige.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Are you doing a pop up cleat on the bow?


No, I am not planning on putting in a pop up cleat at this time.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> best looking restored whip ray I've seen! And the stainless looks awesome! Are you doing a stainless rub rail?



I have been planning on doing a rubber rub rail since day one but a stainless rub rail would sure look nice. Everything I have ever heard is that the stainless and aluminum rub rails scratch super easy and provide very little protection to impacts.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Should be in your hands very soon.  I think you will be looking at your Whip while you eat turkey.   It's been a long haul but, in the end, you will be one happy skiff owner.


It's not supposed to be coming home until the 19th of December but she is getting pretty darn close. At this point Hells Bay is just waiting on the rub rail, Seadek and a couple of minor parts to be delivered so they can rap it up. She's almost ready to come home.


----------



## cosgrcs

I want to start a petition for the stainless rub rail! Who is with me!!!!!!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I want to start a petition for the stainless rub rail! Who is with me!!!!!!


There is no question a stainless or aluminum rub rail would look incredible on the skiff. I have never known anyone with a metal rub rail. I have read reviews about them scratching the first time you put them up against a dock. I see this as a choice of cosmetics over functionality. However, like I said above I don't know anyone who has had a skiff with a aluminum or stainless steel rub rail.


----------



## flytyn

Stock rr. The first time a dock kisses her you'll be glad you chose the hard rubber.


----------



## el9surf

I vote for a rubber rub rail. Metal will look good till it gets dented or scratched which won't be hard to do. Tom used a different one when redoing my skiff. It basically clamps over an internal hidden track, rather than the standard ones that wedge down in the track. It came out looking way better than the original.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I want to start a petition for the stainless rub rail! Who is with me!!!!!!


Sorry Grumps, you have been out voted .  I agree it would look better but I am staying with the rubber rub rail as planned.  Functionality won again.


----------



## ratsix

I debated, but it is a good decision - the black rub rail is so much more functional - it is the same question of the black push pole holders - function over beauty when you have to make the call. 

she may be pretty, but she is a working girl in the end


----------



## Snookdaddy

> I debated, but it is a good decision - the black rub rail is so much more functional - it is the same question of the black push pole holders - function over beauty when you have to make the call.
> 
> she may be pretty, but she is a working girl in the end


That's one expensive Hooker!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I debated, but it is a good decision - the black rub rail is so much more functional - it is the same question of the black push pole holders - function over beauty when you have to make the call.
> 
> she may be pretty, but she is a working girl in the end
> 
> 
> 
> That's one expensive Hooker!
Click to expand...

For sure.


----------



## firefish

How bout rubber w the rope insert ,,, more forgiving for them small abrasions, easy to replace ,,,,, Just a thought !


----------



## swampfox

Wow Icarus she is beautiful 

X2 on that final choice of the kill switch. Yes it would have looked cleaner in the hatch. But like the SS rub rail it was choice of form over function. And now you can wear that lanyard. Because it will never happen to you- until it does  

I am with Firefish on the rope insert. This what I am doing with mine. I think a natural rope would look classy with the SeaDek and carpet color choice. Plus it's kinda old school.

Can't wait to see what the bf50 will push that thing to. My carbed one pushed my big ass Lostmen into the low 30s. I could see you easily getting near 40 with that featherweight. The only complaint I have is they are loud compared to a Yami. I was gonna add sound dreading under the hood on mine. But never got around to it.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Wow Icarus she is beautiful
> 
> X2 on that final choice of the kill switch. Yes it would have looked cleaner in the hatch. But like the SS rub rail it was choice of form over function. And now you can wear that lanyard. Because it will never happen to you- until it does
> 
> I am with Firefish on the rope insert. This what I am doing with mine. I think a natural rope would look classy with the SeaDek and carpet color choice. Plus it's kinda old school.
> 
> Can't wait to see what the bf50 will push that thing to. My carbed one pushed my big ass Lostmen into the low 30s. I could see you easily getting near 40 with that featherweight. The only complaint I have is they are loud compared to a Yami. I was gonna add sound dreading under the hood on mine. But never got around to it.


Thanks, she really is looking good. 

The rubber rub rail arrived at Hells Bay Boatworks yesterday and the last I heard it was going to be installed today.  

I am also very interested to see the performance of the skiff with that motor hanging on the back.  Grumps had an early Whipray powered with the same motor and was seeing 40 in his skiff.  Hellsbay is also running the same motor on his Whipray.  I believe Hellsbay is coming in somewhere in the mid-thirties.  40 is scary fast in a flat bottomed skiff.  I will be perfectly happy if my WOT is somewhere in the mid-thirties.  I will certainly post some numbers once I have a chance to run the skiff.


----------



## swampfox

Yeah I bet you could put a big 4 blade on there. And still break into the 30s easy. And that is plenty quick in that skiff. I like to run in the upper 20s. No need to white knuckle all day ;D


----------



## Snookdaddy

I think you'll get mid-thirties easily with that setup.

I had a Merc. 40hp 4 stroke that came with my Waterman 18' and would see 33.5mph on the pins and 28 - 29mph cruise. I put a Merc 60hp 4 stroke on my 18 and have seen 41.3mph with a light load and perfect conditions, but generally see 39mph on the pins.

Most of the time I run a slow cruise @ 30mph because I'm only burning 3 to 3.1 gallons per hour per the Smartcraft gauge (very accurate), which equates to right around 10 mile per gallon! So nice to see this kind of fuel economy on boats..


----------



## el9surf

Rope rub rails look cool but are apparently pretty heavy in comparison to their rubber counterparts. Probably seems marginal but since everything else about the skiff is built super light no point in adding unecessary weight for asthetics.


----------



## shiprock8

Never seen a rope rub rail on a Whipray.  Old school is rubber. I put my 14 year old and original rubber rub rail back on my Whip after restoring it and it's still perfect.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The rubber rub rail came in yesterday and has been already installed from the guys over at Hells Bay. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Dillusion

> The rubber rub rail came in yesterday and has been already installed from the guys over at Hells Bay.  Thank you for the suggestions.


Good choice.

Still waiting for final on the water photos of her


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> The rubber rub rail came in yesterday and has been already installed from the guys over at Hells Bay.  Thank you for the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice.
> 
> Still waiting for final on the water photos of her
Click to expand...

The skiff is done other than the Seadek on the platforms. The Seadek should be in sometime in the next week or so. If I were not over here in Venice, Louisiana fishing I would probably go ahead and pick her up. I'm looking forward to bringing her home.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Here are a couple of photos of the guys over at Hells Bay Boatworks finishing up the skiff from yesterday.  She is going out for the sea trial today.


----------



## shiprock8

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## nsbsurfer15

How's the fishing Icarus ? Heading to Venice tomorrow !


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> How's the fishing Icarus ? Heading to Venice tomorrow !


The fishing has been pretty solid. The weather has been foggy in the morning but clearing before lunch to clear skies and moderate winds. Who are you fishing with over here? Or are you hitting it alone?


----------



## Godzuki86

Damn. Marsh Donkeys!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The sea trial went great and she is just awaiting the Seadek. Here are a couple of photos from the guys at Hells Bay. Looking good. I will be heading down to pick her up next week when I get back in town.


----------



## michaelmeadows

Can't wait to fish her! [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## IRLyRiser

Very nice.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks good!!! I like the color of carpet you went with. Might have to put that on mine. Any reason why you went with carpet instead of seadek? I'm a big fan of seadek but in most cases I think carpet looks better on these skiffs with all the curves to mold too. And just curious, what is the PVC pipe that is coming out of the bulk head in the sump area by the bilge?


----------



## flytyn

Nice. Congrats


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Looks good!!! I like the color of carpet you went with. Might have to put that on mine. Any reason why you went with carpet instead of seadek? I'm a big fan of seadek but in most cases I think carpet looks better on these skiffs with all the curves to mold too. And just curious, what is the PVC pipe that is coming out of the bulk head in the sump area by the bilge?


Carpet looks great and it does not change shape like Seadek can. That being said I would never have a casting or polling platform without Seadek. The PVC pipe in the photo is the old crustacean well stand pipe. It is no longer being used and for some reason it was sitting in the bilge when the photo was taken. I asked the same question.


----------



## swampfox

Ditto on the carpet. I think the color is classy with the green. Now you got me thinking how that would look with cream. Also that Honda looks killer with the other silver. It's doesn't weigh it down like a huge black mass would. You got real nice balance of a small palate of colors.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Good call on the carpet! Sea dek would have been a disaster anywhere but the platforms. I still can't figure out why folks would want to put an adhesive all over there boat.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Ditto on the carpet. I think the color is classy with the green. Now you got me thinking how that would look with cream. Also that Honda looks killer with the other silver. It's doesn't weigh it down like a huge black mass would. You got real nice balance of a small palate of colors.



It would look great with cream non-skid.


----------



## firefish

CLEAN!!!!!! Looks GREAT !!!! Like the cream idea,, But love the simple , classy look of all one color!!! Looks great just the way it is ! Good luck w/ it !


----------



## MariettaMike

This has been and is an awesome build thread. The finished product is fantastic.

IF it were mine I may have considered doing the following things differently.

1) Use a dual-sided Bob's Jack plate switch under the steering wheel for the trim tabs instead of the toggle switches on the dash.

2) Use grey or charcoal carpet/SeaDek instead of the HB Wheat carpet. (Though I understand HB only has 4 carpet color options that is somewhat to the contrary of their unlimited hull/non-skid color option pricing.)

3) Bag the two transom straps for one strap that goes across the boat over the rear hatch with eye bolts on each side guide. (You have to keep the boat and strap clean to prevent soiling, but I don't think that is a problem for a guy that put this much into a classic hull.)

4) Make the casting platform longer and wider so that you can set a stripping basket at your side or behind you and still have room to stand on it. (Fly fishing on windy days is less crowded and more challenging. Both are good things to me.)

5) Those side markers on the trailer fenders (especially the red ones) may have been mounted on the web of the trailer beams and not be exposed to damage. ( You can't control what other people do while you're on the water.)

Again these are just things I may have considered doing differently, but may not have because of costs. Kinda like my buying a new Marquesa with a 115 similar to the one on the side of your boat.


forgot aluminum rubrails to match poling metal.


----------



## flytyn

> Ditto on the carpet. I think the color is classy with the green. Now you got me thinking how that would look with cream. Also that Honda looks killer with the other silver. It's doesn't weigh it down like a huge black mass would. You got real nice balance of a small palate of colors.


My buddy has the same color carpet in his cream Whip. Looks awesome


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> CLEAN!!!!!! Looks GREAT !!!! Like the cream idea,, But love the simple , classy look of all one color!!! Looks great just the way it is ! Good luck w/ it !



Yeah I stuck with the single color to keep her as true to how she was originally as possible. There where very few HB skiffs from this era with two tone caps.


----------



## shiprock8

Simple, classic and beautiful! Well done Icarus.


----------



## shiprock8

> Good call on the carpet!  Sea dek would have been a disaster anywhere but the platforms.   I still can't figure out why folks would want to put an adhesive all over there boat.


I think the only place, other than the platforms, he would put Seadek is under the gunnels in place of the carpet.


----------



## flytyn

If you place a fly hook in the Seadeck it leaves an everlasting telltale sign. The under gunnel carpet doesn't


----------



## Beavertail

Beatiful skiff all around


----------



## robwill54

She really turned out! Side steers are cool!

Bob

PS where is the bilge pump discharge?


----------



## flytyn

> She really turned out! Side steers are cool!
> 
> Bob
> 
> PS where is the bilge pump discharge?


Port side stern upper section of the transom


----------



## nsbsurfer15

> How's the fishing Icarus ? Heading to Venice tomorrow !
> 
> 
> 
> The fishing has been pretty solid. The weather has been foggy in the morning but clearing before lunch to clear skies and moderate winds.  Who are you fishing with over here?  Or are you hitting it alone?
Click to expand...

Nice fish man ! Sorry, didn't even get on the internet the whole time i was there ! haha. I towed my waterman to venice for a few days. Fishing was all time, lots of big fish around. Probably caught about 40-50 fish a day on fly between 3 guys. Your skiff turned out great, looks classic.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> How's the fishing Icarus ? Heading to Venice tomorrow !
> 
> 
> 
> The fishing has been pretty solid. The weather has been foggy in the morning but clearing before lunch to clear skies and moderate winds.  Who are you fishing with over here?  Or are you hitting it alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice fish man ! Sorry, didn't even get on the internet the whole time i was there ! haha. I towed my waterman to venice for a few days. Fishing was all time, lots of big fish around. Probably caught about 40-50 fish a day on fly between 3 guys. Your skiff turned out great, looks classic.
Click to expand...

Glad you had a good time. It's a pretty cool spot for sure.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Here are a couple more photos before the Seadek was installed.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

I am finally back in town and the skiff is complete, detailed and waiting to be picked up. I will be heading down to Hells Bay Boatworks in the morning to pick her up and bring her home. I will take a ton of photos of the completed skiff for everyone and some water shots over the weekend. I can't wait to see the finished skiff.


----------



## shiprock8

Hooray! ;D


----------



## hferrell87

I've really enjoyed watching the transformation of this skiff! Thanks for the constant updates and pics!!!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

It's been 14 years since my Whipray 16 rolled out of Hells Bay Boatworks for the first time. Today she left the shop once again looking as good as she did the first time. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Yesterday, after returning to Florida I picked up this lovely skiff and brought her home where she belongs. As you can see in the photos she came out perfectly.  I couldn't be happier with this fine skiff.  

I want to thank the team over at Hells Bay Boatworks for completing this lovely skiff under budget and quicker than was promised by more than a week.  They knew exactly what to expect when completing the build.  After all with more than 15 years building them, no one knows these skiffs better.  Prior to work commencing a scope and quote was agreed on and I was notified immediately if anything changed at all.  Not surprisingly, Hells Bay Boatworks had most of the parts in stock at their premium facility and as a result the talented team of more than 20 craftsman where able to complete the skiff timely, under budget, as scoped and with no surprises.  Most importantly was the quality of work and the attention to detail that they are known for.  As was expected I had a great experience working with the team down to the smallest detail and will certainly be using them for any needs in the future.  Thank you Paul, Gary, Dan and the the entire team for helping bring this dream into a reality.    

Now I'm going fishing.


----------



## Net 30

That is a _sweet_ piece….best of luck for years to come!


----------



## BayStYat

WOW. 

what color is that green? guide green?


----------



## [email protected]

Dang she came together perfectly from the hull color to the gunnel carpet, to thr seat cushion. I wouldn't be surprised if the fish don't just jump into the boat. Don't give all the credit to HB. You deserve some too. Im sure you had a picture of what you wanted the final product to look like and you made it come together. Some people don't have the tallent to dream up a skiff that perfect. I've seen some people with all the money in the world and their skiffs look like "West marine blew up in it" (Stole that from Kevin Finn) Shes simple and beautiful. Just enough to get the job done. Exactly what a technical skiff should look like.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> WOW.
> 
> what color is that green? guide green?


Yes. Guide green.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Dang she came together perfectly from the hull color to the gunnel carpet, to thr seat cushion. I wouldn't be surprised if the fish don't just jump into the boat. Don't give all the credit to HB. You deserve some too. Im sure you had a picture of what you wanted the final product to look like and you made it come together. Some people don't have the tallent to dream up a skiff that perfect. I've seen some people with all the money in the world and their skiffs look like "West marine blew up in it" (Stole that from Kevin Finn) Shes simple and beautiful. Just enough to get the job done. Exactly what a technical skiff should look like.


Thank you. I kinda like how she came out.


----------



## larryg

realll nice boat


----------



## swampfox

Bout damn time ;D

Now all that's left is to fish it the rest of your life


----------



## kbkeys1

Thanks Icarus, enjoyed seeing your dream coming true step by step by step. Enjoy her safely.


----------



## tomahawk

Pure Sweetness!


----------



## shiprock8

Whew! I was on the edge of my seat for a while. All's well that ends well and she is a beauty. Now comes the sneaking out in the middle of the night just for another look and make sure you are not dreaming before bed part. You will take your time and get to know each other. She will tease you and you will respond by throttling her up. You will prod her with a very long and stiff pole and she will purr. Whoa, I think I'm getting excited! ;D Enjoy!


----------



## Snookdaddy

> Whew!  I was on the edge of my seat for a while.  All's well that ends well and she is a beauty.  Now comes the sneaking out in the middle of the night just for another look and make sure you are not dreaming before bed part.  You will take your time and get to know each other.  She will tease you and you will respond by throttling her up.  You will prod her with a very long and stiff pole and she will purr.  Whoa, I think I'm getting excited!  ;D Enjoy!


Good Lord Steve... Get a room!


----------



## el9surf

I think this is a different kind of skiff porn


----------



## DBStoots

Beautiful! Now go get some fish scum all over it!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

After spending some time with this fine skiff over the weekend I can say that I couldn't be happier with her. She handles fantastically, polls effortlessly and is skinny as heck. Not only is she lovely to look at but she is an incredibly functional technical polling skiff. I really couldn't be happier with the end product. 

For all of you that are interested the Honda is a great match for this skiff. The skiff is well balanced with the Honda BF50. WOT is 36 mph with two anglers, a full tank of fuel and all your gear for a day of fishing. Cruise is around 28 mph with the same load. This is plenty fast for a flat bottomed skiff and I wouldn't want to go any faster. 

All around I really couldn't ask for more.


----------



## tomahawk

Wheres the water pics?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Wheres the water pics?


I did not get a chance to take any this weekend. I spent the weekend fishing Redfish on the mud flats. If I would have gotten out of the skiff to take a photo I would have sunk up to my thighs and likely still be there. I will take some this upcoming weekend.


----------



## swampfox

Your first date was in the pluff mud? A beauty like this needed to be wined and dined on some turquoise sand flats. You wouldn't take Kate Upton to TacoBell on the first date


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Your first date was in the pluff mud? A beauty like this needed to be wined and dined on some turquoise sand flats. You wouldn't take Kate Upton to TacoBell on the first date


She made it past the first date so I'll be heading down to the Keys this weekend for ten days to wine and dine her.


----------



## firefish

Please see pm


----------



## Megalops

Awesome job and beautiful skiff!!

Icarus, (I couldn't help but notice) the similarities with your skiff and mine: most notably the push pole holders and transom saver!  ;D

Fantastic redo!


----------



## ratsix

I had the privilege of fishing out of this boat last weekend - absolutely perfect from stem to stern. I am so happy this boat will live on for decades. God bless the days of Kevlar Hell's bay - and the classic Morejohn Whipray design.

I won't provide details unless waterboarded, but our muddy water showed that ol whip a real good time!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

I had to get out again this morning for some shallow water redfish before heading down to the keys. The skiff is perfect for what and how I fish 90% of the time. I couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## byrdseye

Beautiful job on your skiff! You'll enjoy her for years to come.
Thanks for making the effort to share the build with us!!!
I enjoyed every bit


----------



## Lifeaquatic

We made it down to the Keys and lucked into some nice warm weather. More photos will be coming soon.


----------



## mwolaver

Really?  You had to send us pix from the Lorelei?  Rub it in why don't ya!  

Boat looks fantastic.  You get a couple of warm days to look for tarpon.  The Bay should be on fire until Wednesday night!  Enjoy.


----------



## snooks

nice meeting you sunday......the pictures in this thread do not do this skiff any justice...in person it is an absolutely gorgeous skiff...good luck with the fishing in the keys and I hope the kids enjoy the bait


----------



## Dillusion

Any new nice pics I can steal?


----------



## Bissell

i saw the skiff at green turtle this morning. This thing is beautiful. Hope your happy with the wiring


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> i saw the skiff at green turtle this morning. This thing is beautiful. Hope your happy with the wiring


I continue to be blown away by this little skiff. Everything about her is perfect.


----------



## permitchaser

Love that skiff especially the color easy on your eyes when your poling all day in bright sun. More pictures please


----------



## Lifeaquatic




----------



## Lifeaquatic

Room with a view.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Love that skiff especially the color easy on your eyes when your poling all day in bright sun. More pictures please


I posted two new photos above from the past week. I really need to get out and take a couple of photos of her.  I have been non-stop fishing this fine skiff all over Florida since I finally got her back.  After putting the skiff in almost every situation imaginable I am even more pleased than I thought I would be.


----------



## LLeone

Great thread and the skiff is beautiful.
I see you live in JB and some of your pics look like Clapboard... Hope to see ya out there sometime.


----------



## BayStYat

Dam that boat is fine


----------



## Lifeaquatic

Another great day on the skiff and a couple of photos from today.


----------



## permitchaser

Cool color and those shift and throttle levers are the bomb


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> Cool color and those shift and throttle levers are the bomb


Its my favorite color by far. The Latham Controls where my hardest decision in the entire build. In the end I am so glad I ended up going with them.


----------



## Lifeaquatic

The best view in town.


----------



## orlgheenoer

That thing is clean.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Get some seadek for that throttle


----------



## nsbsurfer15

I know your main goal for this skiff was to have something lighter than your waterman. Is it night and day difference on the pole ?


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I know your main goal for this skiff was to have something lighter than your waterman. Is it night and day difference on the pole ?


The older Whipray 16's like the one I own are super light which makes them very easy to pole. I spend a lot of time polling and notice a significant difference from my Waterman 18. Additionally, the draft is very close to my Hells Bay Glades Skiff which is all you could ever want in a ultra-shallow water skiff. Every skiff has its niche. Many skiff's today are very specialized with a narrow window of use designed around a single fishery. The Whipray 16 is a great all around skiff and can be used effectively in most situations. From tailing redfish in the grass to oceanside tarpon she continues to impress me.


----------



## nsbsurfer15

> I know your main goal for this skiff was to have something lighter than your waterman. Is it night and day difference on the pole ?
> 
> 
> 
> The older Whipray 16's like the one I own are super light which makes them very easy to pole.  I spend a lot of time polling and notice a significant difference from my Waterman 18.  Additionally, the draft is very close to my Hells Bay Glades Skiff which is all you could ever want in a ultra-shallow water skiff. Every skiff has its niche. Many skiff's today are very specialized with a narrow window of use designed around a single fishery.  The Whipray 16 is a great all around skiff and can be used effectively in most situations.  From tailing redfish in the grass to oceanside tarpon she continues to impress me.
Click to expand...

A 16 like yours is the only thing I think I would sell my Waterman for. I am like you an spend 95% of my time on the pole.


----------



## Godzuki86

By far still the most gorgeous skiff I've ever seen.


----------



## Lifeaquatic




----------



## Net 30

Nice and simple...


----------



## Dillusion

I guess that was you looking for permit along side me...and who waved to me again the day after - last week?


----------



## McFly

Wow!  There is nothing about your skiff that is less than perfect!


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I guess that was you looking for permit along side me...and who waved to me again the day after - last week?


I don't think I was fishing near you but I did see you pulling into town and waved as you passed by. I was hoping to get a better look at your skiff. Its still one of my favorite builds.


----------



## Dillusion

> I guess that was you looking for permit along side me...and who waved to me again the day after - last week?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was fishing near you but I did see you pulling into town and waved as you passed by.  I was hoping to get a better look at your skiff.  Its still one of my favorite builds.
Click to expand...

A guide green whipray with silver honda outboard was on the same bank as me last Wednesday...had a woman and two kids on with him. Dead ringer for your skiff if it wasn't you.

On Thursday morning between Shell key and A1A next to indian key fill someone in a skiff like yours waved...

...shoulda chased me down ;D


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I guess that was you looking for permit along side me...and who waved to me again the day after - last week?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was fishing near you but I did see you pulling into town and waved as you passed by.  I was hoping to get a better look at your skiff.  Its still one of my favorite builds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guide green whipray with silver honda outboard was on the same bank as me last Wednesday...had a woman and two kids on with him. Dead ringer for your skiff if it wasn't you.
> 
> On Thursday morning between Shell key and A1A next to indian key fill someone in a skiff like yours waved...
> 
> ...shoulda chased me down  ;D
Click to expand...

That actually was me.  You threw me off when you said "Permit fishing".  With two small boys on the boat no self respecting Permit would get within 100 yards of the skiff.  We where just looking to put the boys on some snapper and sharks and where just trying to stay out of your way.  My nine year old did jump a nice tarpon in one of the cuts that evening.  Next time lets grab a beer.  

Here is a photo from that evening.


----------



## Dillusion

> I guess that was you looking for permit along side me...and who waved to me again the day after - last week?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was fishing near you but I did see you pulling into town and waved as you passed by.  I was hoping to get a better look at your skiff.  Its still one of my favorite builds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guide green whipray with silver honda outboard was on the same bank as me last Wednesday...had a woman and two kids on with him. Dead ringer for your skiff if it wasn't you.
> 
> On Thursday morning between Shell key and A1A next to indian key fill someone in a skiff like yours waved...
> 
> ...shoulda chased me down  ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That actually was me.  You threw me off when you said "Permit fishing".  With two small boys on the boat no self respecting Permit would get within 100 yards of the skiff.  We where just looking to put the boys on some snapper and sharks and where just trying to stay out of your way.  My nine year old did jump a nice tarpon in one of the cuts that evening.  Next time lets grab a beer.
> 
> Here is a photo from that evening.
Click to expand...

Well if you can keep a secret....lots more than sharks, tarpon, snapper, and turtles swims through those cuts  

I think we heard you guys hollering when you caught that shark...I haden't seen any permit all day and suddenly you show up and start screaming...I was like "THAT MOTHER F**CKER!!!!"

I'm normally only down there once a year on July 4th with my girl as our yearly fishing trip unless I have another reason to stay at cheeca- which I don't need a very good one to be convinced  ;D


----------



## Lifeaquatic

> I guess that was you looking for permit along side me...and who waved to me again the day after - last week?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was fishing near you but I did see you pulling into town and waved as you passed by.  I was hoping to get a better look at your skiff.  Its still one of my favorite builds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guide green whipray with silver honda outboard was on the same bank as me last Wednesday...had a woman and two kids on with him. Dead ringer for your skiff if it wasn't you.
> 
> On Thursday morning between Shell key and A1A next to indian key fill someone in a skiff like yours waved...
> 
> ...shoulda chased me down  ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That actually was me.  You threw me off when you said "Permit fishing".  With two small boys on the boat no self respecting Permit would get within 100 yards of the skiff.  We where just looking to put the boys on some snapper and sharks and where just trying to stay out of your way.  My nine year old did jump a nice tarpon in one of the cuts that evening.  Next time lets grab a beer.
> 
> Here is a photo from that evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you can keep a secret....lots more than sharks, tarpon, snapper, and turtles swims through those cuts
> 
> I think we heard you guys hollering when you caught that shark...I haden't seen any permit all day and suddenly you show up and start screaming...I was like "THAT MOTHER F**CKER!!!!"
> 
> I'm normally only down there once a year on July 4th with my girl as our yearly fishing trip unless I have another reason to stay at cheeca- which I don't need a very good one to be convinced  ;D
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have seen almost every species at some time there. My oldest son caught a nice 28 inch Grouper there this past December. Its one of my favorite spots to take the family. I was coming out of the Trading Post and saw you pulling into Cheeca. Its a small world.


----------



## Otter

What kinda numbers are you seeing with the 50hp? Looking at repowering soon.


----------

